# Predictions for Woodhall Spa Pensioners v Athletes meet



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

come on then, with 24hrs to go lets have a few predictions in black and white. See if anyone gets close


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

It's going to rain.
Prize please


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

see I knew I should have put that in my OP... 

ok, predictions for scores, reuslt, personal performances etc plz :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I predict that anyone not going is getting fed up with Woodhall threads.

But...
Saturday 4-4
Sunday 10-6 to the 'snappers.

A 14-10 victory!


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's going to rain.
Prize please  

Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

Unsurprisingly I'll go for an Old Farts win. Why I hear you ask. Because us Old Farts aren't as long off the tee. A 250 yds drive, off line from a Whippersnapper, will be in the deep do-do's, where as the 210yd off line drive from the Oldies will be on the edge of the fairway... I'm not even bringing my driver. Played there a few times and know what happens to anything going astray.

Bring plenty of balls boys.

5-3 to the young 'un on the Saturday but a 9-7 win for the mature distinguished gentlemen on the Sunday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2012)

15-9 to the coffin dodgers


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Unsurprisingly I'll go for an Old Farts win. Why I hear you ask. Because us Old Farts aren't as long off the tee. A 250 yds drive, off line from a Whippersnapper, will be in the deep do-do's, where as the 210yd off line drive from the Oldies will be on the edge of the fairway... I'm not even bringing my driver. Played there a few times and know what happens to anything going astray.

Bring plenty of balls boys.

5-3 to the young 'un on the Saturday but a 9-7 win for the mature distinguished gentlemen on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...


Not a good sign for the Old Farts, if your maths is much to go by Hobbit. 12-12 draw you have predicted .:mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 27, 2012)

i hate to say it but given the conditions i think the older guys with better course management and experience in bad conditions will come through, the young ones will be carving them all over the place.

id love to see the oldies get stiffed, but i doubt it.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I predict that anyone not going is getting fed up with Woodhall threads.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2012)

Think the oldies experience and ( ball thieving ) will triumph in difficult conditions 

Oh and copious bunkers shots and alcohol will be had by all!


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

fundy said:



			This 

Click to expand...

All threads do say 'Woodhall', so if not interested don't read them !  Nice to see a bit of enthusiasm on the site.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

richart said:



			Not a good sign for the Old Farts, if your *arithmetic* is much to go by Hobbit. 12-12 draw you have predicted .:mmm:

Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Could not spell that Bob, but a least I put an s on the end of math.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

richart said:



			Could not spell that Bob, but a least I put an s on the end of math.

Click to expand...

Don't get me started   :sbox:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

Old Farts to win..... 

High h/caps so lots of shots
Probably playing off the short tees so they can still reach the greens
The smell of wee doesn't put them off
The wind/rain doesn't affect a 150yd drive like it does a 280 yarder
Their leathery skin doesn't feel the cold
They have inner strength from winning the war
They don't have any testosterone left so won't take any risks
They play 8 times per week since retiring and can shoot their h/cap with their eyes closed.

.......and they won't be hung over on Sunday as they're used to only 3hr power naps


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Think the oldies experience and ( ball thieving ) will triumph in difficult conditions 

Oh and copious bunkers shots and alcohol will be had by all!
		
Click to expand...

[TABLE="width: 733"]
[TR="bgcolor: transparent"]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chore[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]to steal. "It wis choried", "gaun oot on the chore"[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I think the Auld Yins will win if the weather is bad.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

richart said:



			Not a good sign for the Old Farts, if your maths is much to go by Hobbit. 12-12 draw you have predicted .:mmm:

Click to expand...

And, embarrassingly, it took 3 attempts to put that score in for a 12-12 win to the Old Farts.

And I'm 'hosting' a Dress Down Day today, at work, for Alzheimer's!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2012)

The youngsters aren't exactly inexperienced, with a substantial (more so in some cases) number of the team at 40 +. The youngsters too have some higher handicaps, but they are on the way down, not up.

But.

Where it could go astray is a lack of tactics. If we take our lead from our Captain, and go for every thing crap or bust, it could go horribly wrong. It is, apparently, the only way to play though.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got back in from a conditioning round in the driving rain and feeling good.

Yes I know our forum average 350yard drives may get into trouble, but we will still be on the green for 3 like the old farts as they are not carrying the drive 150 yards then getting the usual 80 yards of run....

I reckon we will take them to the cleaners on Saturday in the better-ball when we are getting away with our erratic driving, then hope we hold it together on Sunday.

I predict myself hitting the ground 12 inches behind the ball on the first tee and chunking it 50 yards seeing as Bob will be filming it.....


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The youngsters aren't exactly inexperienced, with a substantial (more so in some cases) number of the team at 40 +. The youngsters too have some higher handicaps, but they are on the way down, not up.

But.

Where it could go astray is a lack of tactics. If we take our lead from our Captain, and go for every thing crap or bust, it could go horribly wrong. It is, apparently, the only way to play though.
		
Click to expand...

Murph - you will see a new me this weekend with course management to the fore! I have a stinking cold so that should even things up with Smiffy so I now only predict 4 and 3 against the old git! It would have been 5 and 3 but my new weapon - a 15 degree Cleveland hybrid was out of stock.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I predict myself hitting the ground 12 inches behind the ball on the first tee and chunking it 50 yards seeing as Bob will be filming it.....

Click to expand...

[video=youtube;LFGIMyeqo3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFGIMyeqo3w[/video]

:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2012)

I predict that the first fairway shall not be found by all!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibbo to get beat 5&4, loosing 5 balls in the process...


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we need to take a bottle of Sambuca to the pub on Saturday night. Then while the Old Farts are supping on their half pint of mild, as we are smashing down Pints of Stella and Jagger Bombs, we can spike their drinks........


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

I predict a win for the Whippersnappers[no surprise there.
Im sure our captain has a rousing team talk lined up,before
start of play.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			I predict a win for the Whippersnappers[no surprise there.
Im sure our captain has a rousing team talk lined up,before
start of play.
		
Click to expand...

Tony - I feel inspired just thinking about it!


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Tony - I feel inspired just thinking about it!
		
Click to expand...

Paul - I feel nauseous just thinking about it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

Just finished work for the day.
Im now off to wash the car.
Get a hair cut from the misses[wont take long]
Pack a bag full of clothes and smellys.
Clean clubs,mark up lots of balls.
And then log back on for the continuation of banter.
leaving at 5.30 in the morning to arrive 10 ish.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Im sure our captain has a rousing team talk lined up,before
start of play.
		
Click to expand...

"We will not go quietly into the night!!!.............................."


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

leaving at 5.30 in the morning to arrive 10 ish.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit early. 
a 3 hour warm up?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			That's a bit early. 
a 3 hour warm up?
		
Click to expand...

no, 10 min warm up (we are young, we are free, keep our teeth (still got our own) nice and clean... feel alright), team talk from our inspirational captain then a couple of stella's before tee off


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			That's a bit early. 
a 3 hour warm up?
		
Click to expand...


He's going to have a lesson and a quick 9 holes....... :thup:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 27, 2012)

Not attributing these to any particular team, but if I had to predict the weekend in numbers it might look a bit like....

1 arrest on the Saturday night
2 broken clubs
3 pukes on the 1st tee on Sunday morning
4 "accidents" in the seniors' beds
5 v-Easys sold by Bob
6 Airshots on 1st tee Sunday
7 inches of rain
8 hundred mile an hour winds
9 - 9 -9 dialled to revive stricken Oldies
10 pints per man average on Saturday night
11 failed attempts to chat up a waitress
12 shots for the worst score on a single hole


etc etc... I can't be othered to get to 18. 

Enjoy fellas.. I mocking becasue i'm gutted I'm not going


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha thats quality Monty


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2012)

11 failed attempts to chat up a waitress

Thats Rick sorted, but surely a few of the others may have a go too


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Not attributing these to any particular team, but if I had to predict the weekend in numbers it might look a bit like....

1 arrest on the Saturday night
2 broken clubs
3 pukes on the 1st tee on Sunday morning
4 "accidents" in the seniors' beds
5 v-Easys sold by Bob
6 Airshots on 1st tee Sunday
7 inches of rain
8 hundred mile an hour winds
9 - 9 -9 dialled to revive stricken Oldies
10 pints per man average on Saturday night
11 failed attempts to chat up a waitress
12 shots for the worst score on a single hole
13 POINTS FOR THE OLD FARTS


etc etc... I can't be othered to get to 18. 

Enjoy fellas.. I mocking becasue i'm gutted I'm not going 

Click to expand...

Finished it off for you M_B.:thup: 13 points for the Old farts must leave:mmm:...............................
11 points for the Whippersnappers.:whoo:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 27, 2012)

I predict that Aztecs will break his 3 Wood against a tree on his upswing.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I predict that Aztecs will break his 3 Wood against a tree on his upswing.
		
Click to expand...

If he breaks my 3 wood against a tree he will not be seeing 29.:angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			That's a bit early. 
a 3 hour warm up?
		
Click to expand...



With my aching bones im going to need a good warm up.
Looking to soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been reading all the posts from the youngsters and wasn't going to post in retaliation, but feel I must....




Bollocks to the lot of you
:whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

Who's going to win?

I think it's down to the pairings and order of play....

Which ever team wins had the best Captain :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			With my aching bones im going to need a good warm up.
Looking to soak up the atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Did you still want me to look at your driving?


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

I am aiming to get there for 12.00 for a couple of pints, sorry I mean soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2012)

I predict that Paul the Wippersnappers captain will

1 .. Play a wrong ball at least once per day

2 .. That he will fall on his arse and muddy his shorts at least 3 times over the weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I predict that Paul the Wippersnappers captain will

1 .. Go for every par 5 in two
2....Swing like Billy Whiz
3....Lose a shithouse full of balls
4....Get beaten by Smiffy 5&4
5....Cry like a big girl afterwards, and blame his "cold"
		
Click to expand...

Steady on Geezer.
Don't get too carried away


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I have been reading all the posts from the youngsters and wasn't going to post in retaliation, but feel I must....




Bollocks to the lot of you
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...





Bloody hell,is that two Old Farts still awake?
Thought you would be in your pjs by now.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

so glad i posted this thread :clap:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Did you still want me to look at your driving?
		
Click to expand...



Yes please Bob.
Can you bring the driver,lol,i dont posess one now.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes please Bob.
Can you bring the driver,lol,i dont posess one now.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be leading my troops into action with my super, dooper new Cobra GT cart bag. Notice the "GT".
She's a doozie, isn't she????


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will be leading my troops into action with my super, dooper new Cobra GT cart bag. Notice the "GT".
She's a doozie, isn't she????
View attachment 1440

Click to expand...




Looks nice,doesnt look waterproof though?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

he'll still knob it off the 1st


----------



## connor (Apr 27, 2012)

Just watched that video glad I'm not going I would never get out of a bunker that high... I would have to call an unplayable lie :mmm:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will be leading my troops into action with my super, dooper new Cobra GT cart bag. Notice the "GT".
She's a doozie, isn't she????
View attachment 1440

Click to expand...

If it arrives on time


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will be leading my troops into action with my super, dooper new Cobra GT cart bag. Notice the "GT".
She's a doozie, isn't she????
View attachment 1440

Click to expand...

The side looks well armoured. Is that so you can bury a wedge into it without fear of breaking anything inside?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

Track tested the new irons....mmm, could be interesting!

Finished my practice sesh in the bar........ and now I'm supposed to be taking HID shopping.... does she not realise I'm an athlete??!!

Left the driver in my locker... our pro asked me why - he's not seen my swing for a while.

Loaded up the Skycaddie...... with Skegness......

See you tonight.?!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha, you have only left your driver as you know us young guns will pwn you old gits on a long drive (thank god we have Gary 'Big guns' aka region 3)


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			haha, you have only left your driver as you know us young guns will pwn you old gits on a long drive (thank god we have Gary 'Big guns' aka region 3)



Click to expand...

Mmm, you ain't seen how far I hit a 3 wood............................... cleared 180yds today!





And I've gone up to 6, that's how bad I'm playing!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

I will raise you by 22


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If it arrives on time 

Click to expand...

Arrived at 09.48 this morning Bob. Unlucky.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			And I've gone up to 6, that's how bad I'm playing!!
		
Click to expand...

Duffer


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

its sponsored by Yorkshire Tea 

here's my prediction btw, for the whippers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTivVclQQ0


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I will raise you by 22 

Click to expand...

28!

Didn't realise the weekend was mixed...


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

and for those who are creaking on a bit [video=youtube;5L8-FTvSVxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs[/video]


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Steady on Geezer.
Don't get too carried away


Click to expand...

Back from my last ever regular work trip to Ireland, still full of cold but who cares, I am soooo looking forward to kicking yooouur asssss.

Good work on the tactics Gibbo - see you at Stella o'clock tomorrow:cheers:


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Back from my last ever regular work trip to Ireland, still full of cold but who cares, I am soooo looking forward to kicking yooouur asssss.

Good work on the tactics Gibbo - see you at Stella o'clock tomorrow:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

How's the leg Paul ? Might be and idea to try a bit of Stack and Tilt over the weekend to protect it.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

G1BBO, excellent choice of music!

You a closet coffin dodger?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a bit excited....


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought i was bad for getting up at this time lol. Best of luck today, i think you might need it


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I thought i was bad for getting up at this time lol. Best of luck today, i think you might need it  

Click to expand...

Leaving here about 7.00am to go and pick Norman and Ewan up for 8.00. Quick cuppa and a fag and then we'll be on our way. I might let Norman drive and have a snooze in the car!
Safe journeys to everybody travelling up/down/across today. Planning to get to the club around mid-day for a team talk and wind up of the opposition.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hows the weather looking today & tomorrow


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hows the weather looking today & tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Windy today.
Windy and wet tomorrow


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Windy today.
Windy and wet tomorrow


Click to expand...

You've forgotten something.......


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Most of the old boys shouldn't be looking at tomorrow's forecast. Best to worry about it if you wake up on Sunday.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't worry about hte pensioners knowing about the weather. Have you ever met one who does not know what is happening in the skies. It is the main substance of all their conversations, along with the gardening.....


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone know the results from todays play.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2012)

I think they've all drowned......


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I think they've all drowned......
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooo its been dry here.
I texted Smiffy but haven't had a reply yet


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Was expecting an update with results


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe play is so slow they're still out there with torches.........


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the codgers no doubt got lost.


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2012)

as the last Old fart standing in the bar, (or by the snooker table), all I am allowed to say is that it is 5 1/2 to 2 1/2  to the Oldfarts after day one of the 4BBB........................

playing Region3 in the singles later............massive match......:thup:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 29, 2012)

rickg said:



			as the last Old fart standing in the bar, (or by the snooker table), all I am allowed to say is that it is 5 1/2 to 2 1/2  to the Oldfarts after day one of the 4BBB........................

playing Region3 in the singles later............massive match......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, hope the young-uns can get the first couple of matches won, make it it a bit interesting....

Enjoy


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

You're optimistic.
It's cold, wet  and windy here


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 29, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You're optimistic.
It's cold, wet and windy here
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an understatement there Bob. Over on the coast here its very very wet, very very windy and cold.

Our course has been closed for the last 3 days due to heavy waterlogging in some areas - they opened it last night for today but I cant see it staying open. Hope the guys at Woodhall have a better golfing day.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2012)

It started to bucket downand blow a hoolie here in Kent at about 3pm yesterday afernoon and its 11.45am and still doing it

Good luck up there!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got back from Woodhall Spa. I have emptied the 12 inch puddle from my bag and after 30 mins in the bath finally warmed up. It was that wet even my waterproofs gave up and started to let the damp through.

We must have been mad trying to tackle that course in those kind of conditions.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			We must have been mad trying to tackle that course in those kind of conditions.....

Click to expand...


Fair weather players eh Adey?


----------



## LanDog (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Just got back from Woodhall Spa. I have emptied the 12 inch puddle from my bag and after 30 mins in the bath finally warmed up. It was that wet even my waterproofs gave up and started to let the damp through.

We must have been mad trying to tackle that course in those kind of conditions.....

Click to expand...


Who won!!??


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Just got back from Woodhall Spa. I have emptied the 12 inch puddle from my bag and after 30 mins in the bath finally warmed up. It was that wet even my waterproofs gave up and started to let the damp through.

We must have been mad trying to tackle that course in those kind of conditions.....

Click to expand...

Had a good day then


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Fair weather players eh Adey?
		
Click to expand...

I tell you what Chris, if I had been at home I would have just got back in my bed. 4 club wind and horizontal rain, but hey it was a good laugh....:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I tell you what Chris, if I had been at home I would have just got back in my bed. 4 club wind and horizontal rain, but hey it was a good laugh....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was, it was and I did !


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Who won!!??
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to make me take the glory by giving away the result?

we lost the Better-ball by three points yesterday but then won the singles by 5 points....:whoo:Giving the whippersnappers a 13-11 victory.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Are you going to make me take the glory by giving away the result?

we lost the Better-ball by three points yesterday but then won the singles by 5 points....:whoo:Giving the whippersnappers a 13-11 victory.
		
Click to expand...


Well done to the WhipperSnappers. I take it that the Oul Codgers bones seized up in the cold then?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 29, 2012)

Obviously the shortage of ralgex in the area played into the youngsters hands!


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Are you going to make me take the glory by giving away the result?

we lost the Better-ball by three points yesterday but then won the singles by 5 points....:whoo:Giving the whippersnappers a 13-11 victory.
		
Click to expand...

Oi Oi the whippersnappers, hope everyone had a great weekend despite the weather


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

fundy said:



			Oi Oi the whippersnappers, hope everyone had a great weekend despite the weather 

Click to expand...

I think most did have a good weekend. Some of us sat up till the early hours drinking in the Hotel snooker room having a laugh.


----------



## rickg (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think most did have a good weekend. Some of us sat up till the early hours drinking in the Hotel snooker room having a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

it was classy snooker.......... I think the highest break was about 3 balls potted on the trot.......Murph will probably try and tell you he had a 13 break, but it was just the pink and black.........oh yes .......the hazy atmosphere left a lot to be desired!!!!!oo:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

rickg said:



			it was classy snooker.......... I think the highest break was about 3 balls potted on the trot.......Murph will probably try and tell you he had a 13 break, but it was just the pink and black.........oh yes .......the hazy atmosphere left a lot to be desired!!!!!oo:
		
Click to expand...

I was a little fuzzy when I woke up also. That snooker may have been classy, but not as classy as my new hat. Funny old thing.....like you,  the girlfriend also thinks I look a **** in it....:mmm:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Oi, I was unbeaten.

At snooker.

Thanks to adey.

Golf? not so good but a valuable half from dormie two down today. Conditions were terrible. Still thawing out. Gear drying out all over the house. 

Smiffy walked in after 5 holes. Ponce. He was 5 down though, so the match only had 4 holes left in it.

I know my wedges are black finished, and are supposed to develope a rusty finish over time, but I expected more than 4 hours. They were going orange as I looked at them. More orange than Rickg. (should I mention he was humped by region 3? Perhaps I'd better not, oops. I just did). 

Fun weekend guys. Thanks to all, esp smiffy for organising, and the guys I played with, Calvin, Jeremy, yerman, ray, gibbo, and Greg. It was fun. Almost. Congrats to gibbo for a stunning win in the singles. Thanks also to the snooker boys, and pieman and Justone for the company on the drive. What goes on tour stays on tour.

Next year? Not sure. I really really hate the bracken course.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I was a little fuzzy when I woke up also. That snooker may have been classy, but not as classy as my new hat. Funny old thing.....like you,  the girlfriend also thinks I look a **** in it....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That hat is not a good look.

Matching trews and suitcase? Hmmm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 29, 2012)

Just back from my wet weekend at Woodhall.
A couple of thanks first.
To Smiffy for arranging the trip.
And to Paul are captain,for putting up with my moaning,and
of course captaining the winning team.
To Smiffy,mike,and Adey my partner on Sat for there company.
Myself and Adey got beat 3 and 2,due to an inspired putting lesson
by Mike and Smiffy around the turn.
Just a note about Adey,great company,and he can drive a long way.
Cant putt to save his life.
Sunday was singles,got beat by TXL 2 and 1.Very,very nice guy.
We also had the pleasure of playing with Region and Rickg,two great guys.
We had lots of laughs,but these two play serious golf.
To be fair Gary was just too good,his driving is awsome.
Great company,good weekend despite the weather.


----------



## TXL (Apr 29, 2012)

What a weekend! Cold and not raining on Saturday but seriously wet underfoot. Then just plain freezing, windy and  wet today.

Huge thanks to Rob (Smiffy) for arranging everything, shame you could not get the same weather as either last year or at Woburn.  Thanks to Justone, G1bbo and Hobbit for their company on Saturday, shame we could not keep up with James' good golf - G1bbo a 28 handicap?? no way, more like 20! 

Sunday's game was a real survival test! A few failed, but there were enough hardy souls that stayed out to the end, I think everyone that managed to complete their rounds should be awarded a medal! Many thanks to Pokerjoke for a really good match. I agree, we were treated to some superb golf from Region3 & RickG.


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2012)

Back home, thawed and dried out and another with gear dripping all over the house.

Memorable weekend, I even enjoyed some of it!
Seriously, many thanks to Smiffy for organising another great meet (weather aside) and to both young and not so young for making the whole thing what it was, golfers united against adversity, a great weekend

Thanks to Greg Lindley, Steve79 and Achilles on the Saturday, especially to Greg whose knock down irons into the greens went a long way to sealing our win.
Thanks to Achilles, Calvin and GJBike on the Sunday when we were blown all over the course, and modesty won't prevent me from saying I added another point to the oldies total!

Well done to Calvin who chased his brolly half way back down one of the holes and caught it before it blew into a bunker.

Wierdest thing for me was I found very few of the bunkers and only lost two balls over the weekend.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Our 4 had to complete 18 holes. Gibbo was dormie one up, I was dormie two down. If I had won 5 and 4, would I have played on? Possibly not. Although the worst had gone by the end, and the sunglasses came out on the drive home.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 29, 2012)

Been back about an hour or so and had to leave before the last match came in, so I'm glad to hear we took the spoils. It was inevitable really!

Despite the weather, absolute belter of a weekend. 

Gutted missed the fun at the snooker table last night but had two really enjoyable rounds of golf.

Cheers, as always, to PieMan yesterday. Usually a formidable team, we played well enough that an other days,we'd have bought home a point, but unfortunately we played RickG and Vig on a day where they played out of their skin and pipped us 2&1 despite several heroics from myself and Paul along the way. Rick was terrific company, as usual, and it was a pleasure to go round with Vig for the 1st time, a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon. 

Today was a Different story with playing with our Captain taking on Smiffy and his mate Norman, who I was up against in the singles. Personally, myself and Norman had a classic match play battle which went down the last and ended up as a half each but both he and Paul were great company in the cold and rain, as was Smiffy until he walked in after 5 holes.

PS huge thanks again to Rob for organising the weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2012)

Well played everyone out there today. It was horrendous here and if it was anything near as bad can't have been much fun.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 29, 2012)

Crow said:



			Well done to Calvin who chased his brolly half way back down one of the holes and caught it before it blew into a bunker.
		
Click to expand...

Like father, like son, eh Anthony?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Like father, like son, eh Anthony?  

Click to expand...

I can't imagine Anthony chasing any thing down. Well, lunch may be.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played everyone out there today. It was horrendous here and if it was anything near as bad can't have been much fun.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, horrendous sums it up. Front nine at least. Back nine not so bad, but wet clubs, wet hands, and pigging cold.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 29, 2012)

Back home now with a house of wet stuff and need to get sorted for tomorrow but just want a shower and bed ASAP! What bad luck on the weather, it was a stinker - the Bracken had lakes for fairwys with standing water nearly everywhere - fourth time on that course and it has not grown on me!! Today was pure eveil howling wind and horizontal rain - the odd calm spell for 30 seconds gave a bit of hope before it all  went downhill again. However, the Hotchkin is a pure clas golf course, in contrast to the much-inferior Bracken. It was pretty dry until the 13th - although 14 and 15 were very wet as this bit of the course is on clay not sand. 

As usual Rob did a great job organising and was a far more organised captain than me - although that didn't matter in the end :whoo:The old boys had their posturing hats on in the bar on Saturday - but the youngsters rallied in the face of adversity and di the business - we will give them a chance for revenge son - although maybe in mid summer!

It was great to see old friends and many new faces. Gary put on  great display on Saturday as we beat Malcolm and Norman - although Malcolm battled hard and took it further than it looked like it would go after the first few holes - 31 points for Gary with 7 3 putts and 6 over today - he is on his way to Cat 1 and I think the old farts wish he was already there! Norman had an off day - although he made up for it in style today with a great half against Jon - both of whom parred the tough final hole with Jon looking like a single-figure golfer for 4 straight shots! I kept them company after Rob had enough after 5 holes - the birdie, birdie on 4 and 5 reminded me that I can sometimes play a few good shots

Looking forward to the next meet


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I can't imagine Anthony chasing any thing down. Well, lunch may be.
		
Click to expand...

He thought about it then just left the gorse bushes to stop it and picked it up when they got to the green!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 29, 2012)

Cracking weekend away, despite the weather today! The Pro Shop did very well out of me over the last couple of days with waterproof trousers, wet weather gloves and hat!! 

Huge thanks to Grandad Smiffy for his excellent organisation of the whole thing - top man Roberto! Many congrats to the Whipper Skipper - no doubt he'll be making good use of the bragging rights for the next 12 months!

Thanks to my playing partners over the last two days - Jon, Vig, Rick, Adey, Rich and Jeremy; thoroughly enjoyed your company and the banter fellas. Was also good to meet some new faces, and also catch up with some old friends.

Finally, massive thank you to Murph for driving us up there and back - cheers mate. And to my roomie JustOne for talking me to sleep this morning at 3.30am! Hopefully the video footage of the both of us stack and tilting in our kecks last night just before we climbed into our single bed won't see the light of day on this forum.........................!!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Hopefully the video footage of the both of us stack and tilting in our kecks last night just before we climbed into our single bed won't see the light of day on this forum.........................!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My first forum meet but will definitely not be the last. Played woeful both days really but somehow secured a point from 3 down with five to play in the singles (sorry Mal but had to be mentioned). Great company...for the most part  had a real laugh and despite the terrible conditions I enjoyed both courses but the Hotchkin really is a cut above. 

We may have been down after the first day but the result was never in doubt


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			That hat is not a good look.

Matching trews and suitcase? Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

That hat is awesome, I love it. The matching pink trews and case was just a coincidende. 

But what a fantastic weekend, great way to meet some of the lads from the forum.

Thanks for the putting lesson on Saturday smiffy, mike you was solid and deserved to take me and pokerjoke down 4&3. We just never got going did we mate. Glad you enjoyed watching me hitting the big dog, I think I would have still missed puts if we had been using a dustbin.

Great laugh in the snooker room lads cheers for that, you made me feel really welcome, even though you all k.ow each other well from other meets.

Rich, great company today. We will have a rematch sometime when the weather gets better, winning 6&4 was nice, but I just settled down quicker in that weather and got a good lead up. Next time will be closer I'm sure. Pieman and jeremy made up the 4-ball, thanks for the banter this morning really enjoyed your company.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 29, 2012)

First forum meet done and what a great weekend! I've just about thawed / dried out!

Many thanks to Crow, Greg Lindley, and Steve79 for their company on the Saturday. The old boys taught Steve and I a lesson. We just couldn't compete with their consistency. The Bracken was very wet indeed - getting a face full of water after playing from a soggy lie certainly woke me up. As for my drive on the 18th, which looked like a good 'un...I'll post the pic later. Suffice to say I didn't know oak tree trunks could be so cavernous!

As for today, it started with G1BB0's alarm scaring the utter crap out me first thing this morning. Talk about effective!!! As for the weather, it was atrocious - how we didn't drown I'll never know. Crow, Calvin and GJBike - despite the conditions it was thoroughly enjoyable. Crow was again very solid and thanks to my game vanishing for a large chunk of the front 9, the writing was on the wall. Even when I did pull my finger out the door was promtly slammed shut in my face! Great fun all the same, particularly the brolly chasing 

The Hotchkin itself was terrific and I will definitley be returning, hopefully in sunnier climes and with a bit more form. I will be having a bunker lesson soon too! 

Finally, a massive thanks to Smiffy for the organistion. Top job and I'm looking forward to my next meet....whenever and wherever it may be! I just hope he's looking happier than he was when he was walking back down the 2nd!  :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			He thought about it then just left the gorse bushes to stop it and picked it up when they got to the green!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Anthony was doing a grand job of chasing it but then realised it was blowing away faster than he could actually run and gave up! 

What a great weekend, despite the conditions. We felt very lucky to stay dry on Saturday although it was pretty chilly, but as others have described, today made up for missing the rain yesterday. The most difficult conditions I have EVER played in.
The starter suggested we might like to play off the green tees. Initially I wasn't that keen as they're mostly only 5-10yds back from the reds, but what a good decision it was. It made a difficult course in dreadful conditions possible to play reasonable golf on. I was far from the longest hitter there but I give it a decent slap, and I striped a driver then a 4 wood to only just make the fringe on SI1 so still playing plenty long enough.

It was great to meet some new members as well as familiar ones. Hope to see you all again (plus some more) in the future.

Thanks to...
Smiffy once again for the organisation. We don't blame you for the weather, James has admitted he's the jinx.

Captain course-management, Malc and Norman for their company on Saturday. A game where we sneaked up early and managed to hold various small leads throughout the round until sealing it late (ish) on. I must admit the Bracken isn't a course I would ever play again if it weren't for the fact that it's part of the deal you get for the weekend. I HATE those greens!

Tony, Anthony and Rick for the game today. Bearing in mind what we were out in, I enjoyed it far too much and for that I have your company to thank.
On paper it looked like being a good close match between Rick and myself after Rick had 35pts yesterday and I'd been hitting the ball well until I got to the greens. The first 6 holes were halved before I snuck a few up thanks to some good shots and good fortune in equal measure, and despite some good golf Rick just ran out of time to get anything going.
Rick, do you think it was me parring your shot hole, sinking the 20' putt for a win, or holing out from 50yds that was the turning point?  

Saturday night was a good laugh around the snooker table, and it was obvious a few had played the game before despite the lack of any half decent breaks.
I'm obviously due for the farts team soon, as I only managed to stay up until about 1am before the lure of the bed became too much.

Also interesting to see people play snooker the same way they play golf. The snappers captain thinks SAFE is how you greet teenagers, and Murphtheshank, how do you do that on a snooker table!?

Until the next time...


----------



## Leftie (Apr 29, 2012)

Huge thanks to Rob for organising yet another super Forum meet.  The man is a leg end.  It must be said that he is losing his touch a bit with the weather though.  I think that it was RickG who said something about having the wind ...








Ooops.  Sorry MikeH.  Are you still trying to get rid of your remaining stock?  Really nice brollies, honest :mmm:

To be fair though, one gust of wind broke my trolley brolly holder off my Motocaddy and I had to chase the brolly down the fairway and into the trees.  I'm glad no-one had a camera to catch a very old, wet, cold, fart trying to catch his brolly that had gone farther than his approach shot. 

Our intrepid captain didn't seem too keen on leading his team this morning ....









Thanks to Graham (GKBike), Matt (Hooper), Greg (G Mulligan) and Mal (the legendary Sweatysocks) for their great company over the weekend.

I note that Murph was happy to be unbeaten over the 2 days.  I'm far too modest to mention that I actually won both matches - albeit with more that GJ's fair share of help on Saturday.

I'll try to upload the photos taken if I can work out how to get the link.  (It is a bit late, I've had a long drive, the Merlot has flowed, and nursey has retired for the night so self medication only now ).


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2012)

What a great week-end, despite the weather. A big "thank you" to everybody for turning up and making it the event it was, a great laugh.
Got home just after 7.30 last night, absolutely knackered. Had a quick bite to eat and promptly fell asleep on the sofa.
Big thanks to Pokerjoke and MadAdey for the game on Saturday, and to Mike my partner. Lost the first hole to a very shakey bogey but then the game got going a bit with all holes halved until Mike made a fantastic birdie on 9 to square it all up at the turn. We then went 2 up courtesy of some solid golf by Mike and managed to eventually win 3&2. The course was waterlogged in places, and playing tough in the wind, but we had a good laugh.
Nice meal in the hotel that evening, but I had to hit the sack at 10.00pm I was tired out.
Woke up yesterday morning to the sound of heavy rain and gusts of wind that were rattling the flag poles and didn't really didn't fancy going out in that lot. Had a great breakfast (probably the best full English I've ever had!) and made our way to the course. Still raining and blowing a gale, I was all for wimping out and not playing at all but a few of my mates made me feel guilty so I decided to give it a bash after all. Found myself 4 down after 4 and I hadn't even got my putter out. Just couldn't hit the ball at all, topping it and picking up way before the green came into sight on each of them. Got to the short 5th and my opponent (Captain Nash) hit a wind assisted wedge to about 4 feet and that had my mind made up. A half hearted attempt to hit an iron to the green resulted in me fatting my shot, I didn't even bother to look to see where the ball ended up. It wasn't enjoyable, my hands were freezing cold, I couldn't see a bloody thing through rain soaked glasses so I decided to shake hands there and then and walk in to the comfort of the clubhouse. Sorry lads. I don't mind a bit of rain, I don't mind a bit of wind, but when they are both together like that it makes it impossible for me at least.
As I say, a great week-end and in principle it's a format that I would love to do again. The whole matchplay thing created a bit of a buzz that you just don't get with stableford.
I'll be looking to do the same again next year, but maybe in June/July to hopefully get some decent weather. Won't be doing Woodhall again. The Hotchkin course, as others have said, is a fantastic one, but the Bracken is only "so so"....
RickG suggested Brocket Hall as a venue, and I'm certainly open to other suggestions.
Thanks once again to everybody for making the event the success it was.
Sodding weather


The winning Whippersnappers team......




The old fogies (can't work out who's missing!)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2012)

Prefer this one....


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Prefer this one....
View attachment 1492

Click to expand...

You can take Smiffy out of Essex, but ............:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You can take Smiffy out of Essex, but ............:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That was aimed at Captain Slash...sorry Nash.
I hope nobody else took offence


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 30, 2012)

I certainly wasn't unbeaten at the golf, only the snooker.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

cheers all for a smashing weekend. Just up this morning and my body aches, must be from battling all that wind & rain.

It was a pleasure meeting some new faces and those I have met before also. I think on these meets the golf is secondary to the banter etc.

It was tough on day one, I was in the 1st group out and hit a lovely lofted drive to about 150 taking a nice divot out of the 1st tee 

thanks to those I played with and my partner in crime on day 1 Mr S&T James aka JustOne, was a pleasure and he really helped me steady my game, apols for leaving all the pressure on you early doors, I was just relieved to contribute eventually 

Yesterdays singles was bloody hard, 1st 3 holes were a killer as it was into the wind with rain pelting into our faces, if it hadn't eased slightly for a few holes I reckon we may have thought twice about carrying on!!!

I was 3 up after 9, playing ok but fatting far too many shots, luckily my chipping was good and I holed a few shortish putts. back 9 went to pot and I was 1 down with 3 to play, par, par, bogey was enough for me to close it out by 1 

Thanks everyone and massive thanks to Rob for organising. Weather aside it was a brill weekend and an absolute pleasure meeting everyone, roll on the next meet :thup:

oh yeah, I won my pairs and singles = undefeated


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like a titanic tussle gents  would be great I someone could post a full list of results and any memories of challenging / enjoyable holes. Also if anyone dared take their camera out amid the wind and lashing rain some pics of the second day brutality would be much appreciated. Thanks one and all


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2012)

well done G1BBO,


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			it was classy snooker.......... I think the highest break was about 3 balls potted on the trot.......Murph will probably try and tell you he had a 13 break, but it was just the pink and black.........oh yes .......the hazy atmosphere left a lot to be desired!!!!!oo:
		
Click to expand...

The Hazy atmosphere was created by the chemical attack you and Pieman generated around the table.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 30, 2012)

Leftie said:



			To be fair though, one gust of wind broke my trolley brolly holder off my Motocaddy and I had to chase the brolly down the fairway and into the trees.  I'm glad no-one had a camera to catch a very old, wet, cold, fart trying to catch his brolly that had gone farther than his approach shot.
		
Click to expand...

I could not get my camera phone out for laughing so hard  I did feel a (small/brief) twinge of guilt that two of us whippersnappers stood and watched you chase your brolley into the trees but then I believe you were 1 up with 3 to play at the time and Matt (hooper) could have really done with a slip and broken hip to get back into the match 

No suck luck though there was an air of inevitability in both of your wins and a great example to me of steady, effective, winning golf. Driver down the middle, hybrid to the front, chip/putt...Job done.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just recovering now but what a great weekend - I shall be magnanimous in defeat and wish the whippersnappers (very loose description for some) congratulations, especially my opponent on Sunday Greg who is deadly with a wedge in his hand, who never gave up and only took the lead on the last.  Thanks to Lefty and Matt who played with us for making a round what were atrocious conditions bearable.

I just have to highlight the Whippersnappers pairings where their Captain must have accidentally drawn himself to play with the legend that is Region3 on Saturday, unfortunately for me the OF captain must have seen me and my partner Norman as the sacrificial lambs.  The company was great though on a saturated course despite my partner not finding has game until the 16th (once our opponents had secure a deserved 5&3 win), we all have those days occasionally don't we?


Finally, thanks to Smiffy a great weekend and something I hope to take part in next year - once I've dried out.


----------



## TXL (Apr 30, 2012)

Having read that I was not the only person to have his brolly take an unexpected flight, it reminded me of a comment Tony (PokerJoke) made....... This is the type of day that golf gear testers should be out in!

There were a couple of examples of good products that I saw:

 Macwet gloves, my 3 playing partners used them, I dont think any of the "strange" shots could be attributed to club slippage! 

Galvin Green brolly - despite Gary's (Region3) trolly being blown over several times with the brolly firmly anchored to the brolly holder, there was not a sign of any damage to it. I think most other makes would have bent or broken at least one of the spars.

My 5 year old Galvin Green waterproofs, apart from a damp collar on my shirt, my jumper and trousers were bone dry when I removed the waterproofs at the end of the round - more than I can say about my socks - time to take the FJ Contours back to the pro shop as they are only about 6 months old!

Anyone else have any stories of gear that "does what it says on the tin"?


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wearing the FJ Rain glove and the wetter it got the better the grip.  My back got wet but that was more to do with not having a belt on my Proquip waterproof trousers and them sliding down than any  failure of them. The bucket hat was superb and didn't make me look like a lost trawlerman like Madadey.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

footjoy AQL's - last years model, bone dry
 pq pqlite waterproofs, reproofed - Bone dry
Â£1.99 beanie hat - wrung out 3 times but done the job


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 30, 2012)

I too had wet feet from relatively new shoes, but I think in that weather, a lot of it comes in around the tongue, and wicks in from wet ankles.

I had footjoy wet gloves, which grip fine, but made my hands very cold. So cold I had to take them off to warm up.

I hand Sunderland Goretex trousers which were fine til about 3 holes to go when I got wet knees. I think you need to be quite warm for Goretex to work, and I was frozen. Not too bad though all things considering. I carried my bag, and didn't get a wet bum from bag rub.

I have a Nike short sleeved rain top. Made from one layer of stretchy material I have never seen before or since. It has rubberised shoulders, which stops your bag straps from rubbing water through the jacket. This was very effective. I was bone dry (fore arms excepted) but the jacket absorbed about a pint of water, so when I took it off at the end it was pretty heavy, and I wrang it out over the sink. Weird, but effective.

I bought a Woodhall Spa bucket hat, which kept my head warm and dry. A good buy.

I had my Sun Mountain H2No stand bag. This kept getting blown over. I got a small amount of water in one pocket, but most of my stuff in the bag stayed dry. More than can be said for my clubs. Cold wet hands, very wet gloves, and dry clubs, only one loser. Once a club was taken out of the bag dry, it went back in wet. Kind of pointless.
 I guess on a warmer day, when I can keep my hands warm, so they dry better, the bag would be ok. Once you are forced to swap to wet weather gloves, the bag is irrelevant. 
May be more use on a day when it is showery I guess, so it's possible to change back to normal gloves when the rain stops. In 4 hours plus of horrid weather, having wet clubs was the least of my problems.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

how nice was holding that cup of coffee at the halfway hut


----------



## TXL (Apr 30, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			a lot of it comes in around the tongue, and wicks in from wet ankles.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, in my case, that was not the cause, the wet areas were round the toes with dry patches in the tongue and ankle areas.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2012)

Big thumbs up to Galvin Green for htat fantastic hat, it certainly does what it says on hte tin. Yes I may have looked a tit in it, I suppose it did not help the fact that it was white. But it kept the rain from running down the back of neck and kept the wind off my ears and my head warm and dry. Yes you will look a tit in it, but I would highly recommend that people get one for those cold rainy days.http://www.galvingreen.se/collection/productinfo/388601m


----------



## gjbike (Apr 30, 2012)

Cheers Smiffy for organizing another great meet, shame about the weather on Sunday all my gear is still soaking wet this morning, had a great time playing with leftie mulligan and Matt on Saturday and Calvin, Achilles, Crow on Sunday that lad Calvin just knocks the balls miles 300yds+ in driving rain!!!!!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Big thumbs up to Galvin Green for htat fantastic hat, it certainly does what it says on hte tin. Yes I may have looked a tit in it, I suppose it did not help the fact that it was white. But it kept the rain from running down the back of neck and kept the wind off my ears and my head warm and dry. Yes you will look a tit in it, but I would highly recommend that people get one for those cold rainy days.http://www.galvingreen.se/collection/productinfo/388601m

Click to expand...





Ah the old buyers remorse post.
Â£50 quid,nice hat but maybe worn twice a year.
Now your trying to make others waste there money.
Think i will stick with my nice warm woolley hat,ah toasty.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

Adey did say after he bought it that he plays whatever the weather so I think, personally, if its the difference between going out and knowing your going to keep dry or knowing it might be hit and miss then the price is irrelevent (to a point)

I doubt I could carry the look off mind you


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Ah the old buyers remorse post.
Â£50 quid,nice hat but maybe worn twice a year.
Now your trying to make others waste there money.
Think i will stick with my nice warm woolley hat,ah toasty.
		
Click to expand...



Sorry this is a tongue in cheek post,im not being serious mate.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

thats alright, I gathered that and nowt wrong with a wooley hat, wring it out put back on head and job done 

I wasnt even gonna pay Â£20 for the woodhall spa bucket hat, tight northen git that I am!


----------



## moogie (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like a Good weekend lads
Medals all round Id say to those that played 2 rounds this weekend......:thup:

Any chance we get a full list of results,  from both days.....??


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry this is a tongue in cheek post,im not being serious mate.
		
Click to expand...

LOL I know mate. But I do wonder at Â£50 if it was a sensible purchse.........


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			LOL I know mate. But I do wonder at Â£50 if it was a sensible purchse.........
		
Click to expand...

Here's a pic of your 4-ball on the 14th...............


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Here's a pic of your 4-ball on the 14th...............
	View attachment 1493


Click to expand...

LOL love the pic mate. I have always been one for dressing like a tit on the course. I should have worn my black Lindberg trousers with the pink, purple and cream pinstripes. Now that would have topped off that hat perfectly.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			oh yeah, I won my pairs and singles = undefeated 

Click to expand...

Well done mate....


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2012)

Just to say a big thank you to Smiffy for organizing a great weekend, and looking forward to the next one. Nice to meet up with some old mates, and some new ones. Still can't believe that Gibbo is a whippersnapper. Think we should see his birth certicate for the next match.

Thanks to everyone I played with, all good sorts, even MadAdey who lived up to his name ! Â£50 for a hat proves it. I don't mind getting walloped by someone who plays so well, even if he does throw his club 50 yards when he only puts his tee shot to six feet. Was it 3 or 4 times I outdrove you though mate. Still life in  the old dog. Look forward to a return match, when you get back to 5 !!!

Pieman hits a lovely ball, and even can win a hole with an 8. If you heard any sniggering after your tee shot Paul it was James. Only James could have his three partners walk off and leave him to play by himself. I suppose there is only so much stack and tilt you can listen to ?

Would love to play the Hotchkin again, in better conditions, as from what I could see through the driving rain, it looked superb. Bunkers at bit on the deep side, and the sit of Paul jumping up and down trying to see over the lip of 15 feet deep one was amusing.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2012)

Well done everybody. Some fantastic write ups. Gutted I had to withdraw, but it looks like my replacement did a fantastic job. Oh and Adey, that hat is atrocious. If it was a choice between getting wet, or wearing that hat, I'd be getting wet every time.


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2012)

Just want to add my thanks to Smiffy for his usual top notch organising........just as well PNW wasn't organising it.....he didnt even know who was on his team on the  Sunday afternoon trying to work out the results in the clubhouse......:rofl:

Massive thanks to my playing partners:

Pieman & Aztec on day 1....2 forum legends and Pieman never ceases to amaze me with his length........he hits the ball a long way as well....

It was a keenly contested match between myself and Vig and those 2....Pieman was coming in with irons where we were hitting woods and john had lots of shots......a lethal combination.......I felt we were in for a hammering when we lost the first, but we quickly steadied the ship and managed to get a couple a head thanks to some great close approach play by Vig.
Deciding moment for the match probably came at the 8th....a par 4 playing 288 off the yellow which involves carrying 2 lots of water...club selection off the tee is crucial, ( unless you are the pieman of course).....Paul drove the green and was only about 18 foot away for an eagle....I had opted for the more conservative safe wood and 56 deg wedge option.......Paul just missed the eagle but had a gimmee birdie and they would have got it back to only 1 down if I hadn't rolled in the 9 foot downhill breaking birdie putt.......hole halved in birdie 3's.......it's what matchplay is all about........we never really looked back after that despite some heroic putting from John on the back 9.....great match played in great company and in a great spirit..............Johns second shots from the red Tees were some of the best I've ever seen...... 

Saturday night was a hoot from engaging in interesting conversation with the waitresses to having to try and pot the black while holding your breath for 30 seconds...........it was good to see new faces on the meet and I know some of them will be back for more now they have the bug......( well apart from the one who is now mentally scarred from having seen Pieman and James in their kecks practicing Stack  & Tilt in their room...( is that what they call it now?)...

My image of that night will be the portly lady that wandered into the snooker room after midnight  and promptly announced  that se would  take all of us........... we  were all praying that she meant at snooker.........



The next day brought rain  & wind and all that was missing was plague and pestilence.....I was really looking forward to my match with Region3..........


It didnt start well with my Golf Monthly umberella falling victim before I had even hit a ball, so I had nothing to protect me from the worst of the elements......Gary and I traded blows  and halved  the 1st  6  holes but then he changed gear  and took 3 on the trot with some inspired  golf. Birdies were always going to win holes and Gary had 3, including a chip in from 50 yards which knocked the wind out of my sails......I never recovered and he ran out a comfortable winner........ 6 over gross on that course in those conditions is simply awesome golf....well done Gary it's always a pleasure to play with you.....as agreed I'll pay the Â£10 bet to the HFH fund....

TXL and poker joke were great company and had a well fought match with TXL just being too much for pj.....I'm still laughing at the image of TXL chasing after his brolley for 50 yards before giving up....:rofl:

Funniest moment for me was region3 trying to burn down the halfway house.......

Still aching but can't wait for the next meet.......:thup:


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2012)

Photos as promised.  Would have taken more but I didn't have the underwater housing for the camera with me.


http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p504/Leftieforumphotos/


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

richart said:



			Still can't believe that Gibbo is a whippersnapper. Think we should see his birth certicate for the next match.

Click to expand...

Jealousy will get you nowhere 

Great pics Leftie :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that the missing Old Fart in the group photo was Jeremy.  We suspect that he may have been waiting for us to turn up at the first tee on the other course. 

Re gear for wet weather, my H2NO bag performed admirably with all pockets dry and my pair of cheap Forgan gloves gripped well even though I could squeeze the water out of them.  Unsurprisingly though, my fingers were cold being constantly wet.  I get a load of abuse from certain Forumers for choice of head protection in rain and wind (Ping acryllic "woolly" hat) but it does keep my flowing locks dry and warm.

Wet feet only as a result of wading through puddles deeper than my shoes.


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't believe the weather today.....glorious sun and blue skies............someone up there is taking the p155.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

dont worry Rick, back to rain tomorrow and for the rest of the week


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 30, 2012)

is it weird that my mates have just come back from 4 days in portugal (which i didnt go on) yet reading the stories im more gutted i had to miss this.

Sounds a right hoot guys, can assure you i wont miss the rematch (thats if spaces are not taking up by this years players)


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2012)

richart said:



			If you heard any sniggering after your tee shot Paul it was James. Only James could have his three partners walk off and leave him to play by himself. I suppose there is only so much stack and tilt you can listen to
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Rich, I wasn't surprised! Even I found the tee shot hilarious and wouldn't have been surprised if you'd all cracked up! As for the stack and tilt talk I think that's what finally got me off to sleep the night before!!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			J It was a keenly contested match between myself and Vig and those 2...




			Agreed. Yourself and Vig played some cracking stuff and dovetailed very well - never really gave us a chance once you went ahead. 

[QUOTE.....great match played in great company and in a great spirit.........
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2012)

richart said:



			Thanks to everyone I played with, all good sorts, even MadAdey who lived up to his name ! Â£50 for a hat proves it. I don't mind getting walloped by someone who plays so well, even if he does throw his club 50 yards when he only puts his tee shot to six feet. Was it 3 or 4 times I outdrove you though mate. Still life in  the old dog. Look forward to a return match, when you get back to 5 !!!QUOTE]Credit where credit is due rich, you hit a fantastic ball from the tee for an old fart.......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Re: Gear that works.

A couple that have already been mentioned, MacWet gloves and my Galvin Green umbrella.
The gloves are brilliant. They are that good that you don't even think about whether you'll be able to grip the club or not, it isn't even a question after a few swings with them.

It is a very weird feeling having them slimey to the touch but as soon as you get a golf club in your hands you lose all doubt about them. I also tried to keep wringing the excess water out of them every couple of holes as best I could while I was wearing them, but it isn't easy. I daren't take them off to do it in case I couldn't get them on again.

A few people have mentioned being very cold, but I found after the initial 15-20 minutes while my hands got used to them that I never felt I had cold hands the rest of the way round. Maybe it was the dozen layers keeping my body warm that helped.

The umbrella was a long drive prize from the GM organised Beau Desert meet the year before last, and this was the first time I'd used it because my usual one had been lent out. As Anthony said, it took some abuse and shows no signs of damage at all. It was even turned inside out at least once.

My approach to not wanting to chase down the fairway after my brolly as a few others had to was to leave it
tightened into the brolly holder.
It worked. Not even the strong wind on Sunday could blow my brolly away while it was bolted to a trolley laying on its' side.

Bearing that in mind honourable mentions have to go to the Hillbilly trolley and umbrella holder which took the same abuse that the umbrella did and the worst that happened is that I had to put the battery back on its' tray.

Sunderland waterproofs were just that. Only wetness was socks (see below), bottom of trousers, and a slightly moist back of my collar.
My 3 year old FJ AQL's are NOT waterproof. Couldn't tell you if they ever were or not.
My laser won't read distances in heavy rain, although it did in the lighter rain even though my view through it was very very foggy.
Zippo Blu lighter does NOT do what it says on the tin. I could hear the gas, I could see the sparks, but it wasn't going to light. Thankfully the chap in the halfway hut set fire to a bit of paper on his pilot light so I could have 1 cigarette during the round and I thanked him by assuming that rubbing it on the ground and holding it in the rain would put the embers out before I threw it in the bin. Sorry .

My next essential purchase for wet weather golf?
A box of matches and a waterproof poly bag.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's the link for the Brocket Hall deal this year

might be worth contacting the email/number supplied and see what they can do

www.goingforgolf.com/offers/listing/brocket_hall_golf_club_1_night_and_2_rounds_of_golf_for_119


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Here's the link for the Brocket Hall deal this year

might be worth contacting the email/number supplied and see what they can do

www.goingforgolf.com/offers/listing/brocket_hall_golf_club_1_night_and_2_rounds_of_golf_for_119

Click to expand...

If that deal is open to larg(ish) numbers.....then it's a steal!!!!!!!......


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know!!!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like that doesn't include dinner though on the first night, which won't be too much of a problem given there's a decent pub literally over the road from the complex. I think Brocket Hall would be ideal for next year.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brocket Hall is a great venue and 2 great courses....Would love to be on that 'ferry' in the weather there was over the weekend :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

might be better off site, wouldnt like to be paying brocket hall beer prices all night


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Looks like that doesn't include dinner though on the first night, which won't be too much of a problem given there's a decent pub literally over the road from the complex. I think Brocket Hall would be ideal for next year.
		
Click to expand...

The deal Gibbo put the link up for runs out Oct 28 this year......room for another meet in the calendar 2012?????
Crooked Chimney does great food, but also GREAT beer!!!:cheers:

G1BBO.....Brocket Hall beer prices cheaper than the Auberge du Lac prices.......


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			The deal Gibbo put the link up for runs out Oct 28 this year......room for another meet in the calendar 2013????
Crooked Chimney does great food, but also GREAT beer!!!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a winner to me if we can get a similar rate for next year.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

I could do another in 2012  might need a double for me though so the gf can stay over


----------



## rickg (Apr 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I could do another in 2012  might need a double for me though so the gf can stay over  

Click to expand...

As long as she doesn't look like your avatar as well, then she's welcome.......:ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

nah, much worse


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I could do another in 2012  might need a double for me though so the gf can stay over  

Click to expand...

best thing you have ever posted gibbo.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			The deal Gibbo put the link up for runs out Oct 28 this year......room for another meet in the calendar 2012?????
Crooked Chimney does great food, but also GREAT beer!!!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on then!! :fore::whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 30, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Laughing Gravy (Apr 30, 2012)

Played a 4 ball at Brocket Hall with Steve Davies and Barry Hearn. 

Lovely place not so great when they pipped us on the last to take our cash!!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thought I'd better post my take of the weekend - wet and windy! ..... and that was just the snooker room!!

Pieman and RigkG are *world class* farters both for sustained farting and most farts in an hour... PNWokingham is right up there too!!.... MadAdey appears to be a newbie to the art but tried his best....... I digress but can't help thinking some of you were on the wrong team!!! Farters the lot of you!

My weekend was epic - really enjoyed meeting all you knobs - the Captain asked me who I wanted to play with and I said I'd take Gibbo out (well someone had to!!!!!!! ) and guarantee winning a point (ala Poulter) - we didn't dissapoint!

Obviously I'd engaged my mouth before realising we would face TXL (probably the most consistent player I've ever met along with Leftie) backed up by Hobbit off 6 h/cap who turned out NOT to have red/orange fuzzy hair!!!

Our 5&3 victory was somewhat flattering as the game itself felt a lot closer, after 6 holes we were 1up which became 3up thru 8 with a couple more pars, then Gibbo holed a putt on the 9th and we were (somewhat surprisingly) 4up at the turn. When he holed a 10ft downhiller on the 10th for a par (net birdie) we went 5up thru 10 and it felt like we'd broken the resolve of our hardy opponents. It took us 4 more holes to close it out with a shonky 1/2 on the 14th as they just refused to fold.

Thoroughly enjoyed the game, was a pleasure to meet Gibbo and Hobbit for the 1st time.

In the clubhouse after day 1 and as the matches came in we were 2 1/2pts after the 1st 3 matches and it seemed we were going to thrash the Old Farts.... and then we lost the remaining 5 matches!! Go figure.

Dinner was nice, that steak was lovely, frikking stupid to squeeze us all in like that, didn't really want to make a tit of myself but there was no way I could get my elbow space with those 2 lumps sitting either side of me! 

Not much else to say about the snooker room... one of those memories that will stay with me probably for the wrong reasons  Bed at 2.30, asleep at 4am, up at 7 and I felt like crap.

Standing on the 1st tee I was wondering if this is what being dead feels like  I was tempted to ask some of the Old Farts as they'd probably know, I chipped the ball round very shakily just trying not to hurt my back anymore than it was already hurting........ it took 7 holes for the painkillers to kick in, by which time I was 1 down... and my opponent (Vig) was shortly to shake my hand as he was too washed out/cold to carry on... I felt like I was just about to START playing  To be honest his mate who he'd travelled down with did look totally washed away and I thought Vig might head off with him... it's hard to watch your travelling companion to suffer like that. So hats off to Vig for doing the right thing. My Â£24 dunlop waterproofs were superb, water down the neck obviously but aside from that I was dry and warm, even my hands were fine in the wet-weather glove I'd bought for Â£15. So I headed off to join the group ahead and watched MadAdey stripe the skin off a few golfballs and Pieman pretty much duff it round for 9 holes 

There was an atmosphere brewing as the Whippersnappers started piling on the points, Smiffy had walked in, myself, Pieman, MadAdey, Region3 had all won.... then I got into the clubhouse and Murphthemog told me Gibbo had won his match too!!! I was blown away... I felt sooooooo pleased for him... what a day/couple of days he must have had!

Bit of an anti-climax to winning as some had headed off and there wasn't a 'Captains Prize Giving' or winning speech, but nevertheless it was some great memories and it's always good to put faces to names and meet the people who normally slag me off 

Kudos to Aztecs for the coffees, Bobmac for being there, Murph for the lift, Pieman for snoring all night, TXL/Hobbit for the match, Vig...... and some **** in a safari hat for making me laugh.... 

I had a great time and it was a pleasure to chat with ALL of you choppers  See you all at Camberley or Blackmoor... or Cooden... or....................................... :thup:


----------



## ADB (Apr 30, 2012)

Really enjoying these writeups and yours is a cracker James. Shame there was no ceremony at the end and 'ryder cup stlye' photos of the whippersnappers celebrating the win.

I spent the day on Sunday painting the bathroom wall thinking how much I was glad I was inside, even though I was painting the bathroom wall - you guys deserve a medal, it sounded a war of attrition out there...

ps James, that pink jumper is a shocker :ears:


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2012)

Really balled off that I walked in.  BTW it was nothing to do with Mike.

Proquip waterproof jacket ---  *****, goin back to pro this week, worn twice, soaked twice!! i gave it the benefit of the doubt first time as conditions, believe it or not were worse than yesterday.
Woodworm waterproof trousers ---  *****, goin in the bin.
Undercrackers and socks soaked,
3yr old FJ's were ok, soaked from top down.  toes were only dry bit of clothing I had left.
FJ rain glove -- great, unfortunately it was glove and not gloves, couldn't feel fingers.

I did have the foresight though to have a change of clothes ready.

Damp in the knee, hurting like hell today.

We'll have to finish the match one day James.  feel I let the team down as my point could have made the difference


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2012)

vig said:



			We'll have to finish the match one day James
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate.... I felt a bit out of place but I didn't want to walk in.... I wanted to play the course and wasn't feeling too bad/wet/cold all things considered... after I striped that drive down 8 I was feeling my back loosening up and that was the moment I thought I might be in with a chance down the stretch.

I really wanted to play the back 9 and would have done so even if I had to wee myself to keep warm like the pensioners do.... 

Another time hopefully :thup: 

You better check your mate is still alive today.... he might go down with pneumonia the way he was looking  Felt proper sorry for him..... it's usually me that looks like that, just ask Richart 




*nb: I'm not sure ANYONE would have walked in had Smiffy not walked back past the entire field!!!*

Still.... the better team won :ears:


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2012)

Once he got dried off, change of clothes, hot soup, 90 mins with heater blasting out in car and a hot coffee back at our GC, his teeth had just about stopped chattering 

I think he is also another one for new waterproofs.
Mine were supposed to be the DB's, top of the range.  Pah!, cling film would have been a better option.
Take care, hope your back is on the mend.


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			Massive thanks to my playing partners:

Pieman & Aztec on day 1....2 forum legends and Pieman never ceases to amaze me with his length........he hits the ball a long way as well....

It was a keenly contested match between myself and Vig and those 2....Pieman was coming in with irons where we were hitting woods and john had lots of shots......a lethal combination.......I felt we were in for a hammering when we lost the first, but we quickly steadied the ship and managed to get a couple a head thanks to some great close approach play by Vig.
Deciding moment for the match probably came at the 8th....a par 4 playing 288 off the yellow which involves carrying 2 lots of water...club selection off the tee is crucial, ( unless you are the pieman of course).....Paul drove the green and was only about 18 foot away for an eagle....I had opted for the more conservative safe wood and 56 deg wedge option.......Paul just missed the eagle but had a gimmee birdie and they would have got it back to only 1 down if I hadn't rolled in the 9 foot downhill breaking birdie putt.......hole halved in birdie 3's.......it's what matchplay is all about........we never really looked back after that despite some heroic putting from John on the back 9.....great match played in great company and in a great spirit..............Johns second shots from the red Tees were some of the best I've ever seen...... 

....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You remember saying on Saturday, as we walked off, "I tend to go on about the shots i've played and didn't think a had today".
You just spoiled it ;-().
Quote of the weekend, whilst walking down the 1st (yes 1st)  "i hope we don't lose to a dog licence".  Jeez, we had n't even hit our second shots.

Big thanks to all I played with.
Paul & Jon, great game on Saturday, shame someone had to lose.


----------



## Crow (Apr 30, 2012)

vig said:



			Once he got dried off, change of clothes, hot soup, 90 mins with heater blasting out in car and a hot coffee back at our GC, his teeth had just about stopped chattering 

I think he is also another one for new waterproofs.
Mine were supposed to be the DB's, top of the range. Pah!, cling film would have been a better option.
Take care, hope your back is on the mend.
		
Click to expand...

My waterproofs were Hi-Tec, they did a pretty good job apart from one thing; the jacket had a good rainproof zip and kept the rain out but the trousers just had an ordinary zip on the flies.

When I took them off I looked like I'd pissed myself! (I did the sniff test just to make sure I wasn't taking the Old Fart role too seriously and luckily I wasn't, unless my sense of smell has gone...)


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			My waterproofs were Hi-Tec, they did a pretty good job apart from one thing; the jacket had a good rainproof zip and kept the rain out but the trousers just had an ordinary zip on the flies.

When I took them off I looked like I'd pissed myself! (I did the sniff test just to make sure I wasn't taking the Old Fart role too seriously and luckily I wasn't, unless my sense of smell has gone...)
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't tell whether I had or not


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2012)

I was waiting to play my second shot at the second, when this mirage came slowly towards me out of the driving rain. It seemed to have a ghostly hallow around it, and for a terrible moment I thought it might be the Grim Reaper coming to claim another old fart. It then spoke to me in a wide boy accent I vaguely recognised

 'too fecking wet and windy for me Rich'


----------



## Achilles (Apr 30, 2012)

Hats off to Galvin Green - boy is their stuff good! My upper body was bone dry thanks to my jacket, and that was as wet as it could've been. My Glenmuir waterproof trousers also did ok - a bit damp in the crotch area but all in all a good job.

As for my Nike wet weather glove...what a piece of crap! I got to a point where I had no confidence in being able to keep hold of my clubs on the follow through so I ended up taking the thing off and playing with no glove at all. Much better!

Oh, and below is the result of my drive down the 18th on Saturday. Sums up my golf nicely


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally made it home this afternoon. Many thanks to everyone for a great time, especially Smiffy for all the organisation.

Apologies to TXL for not giving him much support on Saturday - Justone & G1BBO took advantage of our good nature.

Special thanks to Steve79 for saying lets walk in on the 8th tee - an honourable draw.

Can we do it again, but without the weather!


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2012)

Achilles said:



			Hats off to Galvin Green - boy is their stuff good! My upper body was bone dry thanks to my jacket, and that was as wet as it could've been. My Glenmuir waterproof trousers also did ok - a bit damp in the crotch area but all in all a good job.

As for my Nike wet weather glove...what a piece of crap! I got to a point where I had no confidence in being able to keep hold of my clubs on the follow through so I ended up taking the thing off and playing with no glove at all. Much better!

Oh, and below is the result of my drive down the 18th on Saturday. Sums up my golf nicely 

Click to expand...

I can see an old mans face with a long beard at the bottom of that tree. Smiffy gets everywhere.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2012)

JustOne said:



*I'm not sure ANYONE would have walked in had Smiffy not walked back past the entire field!!!*

Click to expand...

I was cheesed right off James. I was 4 down after 4, stood on the 5th tee and Captain Pugwash put his PW tee shot to 4 feet. That was it, I was getting out of there. Shook hands on the tee and scarpered. I know when I'm beat. Who else can say they played 4 holes on the Hotchkin course without getting their putter out once! In my rush to get to the 1st tee I had forgotten to change my glasses over. I wear varifocals for regular use but always swap them for single vision lenses when I'm playing golf. I hit a reasonable drive up the 1st and then proceeded to almost take 4 air shots in my efforts to move the ball further up the hole. I didn't realise what the problem was until the 3rd hole, and by then it was too late!
Made me laugh as I walked back to the clubhouse, my route took me down the side of the 1st hole again and Calvin was standing in the middle of the fairway waiting to play his approach shot in.
"I'm pissed off already" he said. He'd only played one shot!
Anybody who stayed out there for the full 18 holes deserves a medal. I think they were the worst conditions I have ever tried to play golf in. Ray Taylor said that it was as bad at Spey Valley when we went up on the Castle Stuart trip. I personally don't think it was. It was cold and wet, but we didn't have the howling wind to contend with up there. I saw that one out. But yesterday was just a bridge to far for this old duffer.


----------



## Crow (Apr 30, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Made me laugh as I walked back to the clubhouse, my route took me down the side of the 1st hole again and Calvin was standing in the middle of the fairway waiting to play his approach shot in.
"I'm pissed off already" he said. He'd only played one shot!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed you Smiffy, I was in the same group as Calvin but while he was standing in the middle of the first fairway, I was in the rough over on the far side of the eighteenth fairway.  
I don't normally hook the ball off the tee but that's what comes of trying to play a controlled three wood into the teeth of the gale.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that the most unusual and creative shot of the weekend was on the 10th on Sunday.

Vera (name changed to save embarrassment) played her/his tee shot which somehow landed about 6ft behind her/him and proceeded to spin forwards back towards the tee leaving a 2ft shot to get past her/his starting point.  Now I've seen big Phil play a shot back over his head but that was on a severe up slope.  To play a similar shot off a level lie using a hybrid (iirc) takes _real_&#8203; skill. 

As she/he hadn't got past the green markers, let alone the reds, we felt sorry for her/him and didn't apply the usual penalty as a) we didn't know if she/he had the necessary equipment and b) if she/he had the equipment, as it was so wet and cold, would it have been possible to find it  let alone get it out?


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd forgotten about that one - but Vera did recover well to halve the hole after her opponent played like a T*T around the green.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think the player concerned is going to thank you Roger for giving him/her the new name of Vera.:mmm: I also thought it was very mean of someone to shout out 'come on papa smurf' just as you were about to tee off.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

Looking at Brocket Hall as a possible venue for next years event, it looks like the cost is going to increase to around Â£199.00 per person to get the same deal as Woodhall Spa were offering us, if you want to stay for an evening meal there.
Another alternative is a return to Forest Pines. They are always offering deals and it would work out a bit cheaper. 
I thought Forest Pines was in great condition when we played there last time. But I do fancy Brocket Hall!!

But seriously............I'd prefer to do this mid Summer than April in the hope that we got decent weather.


----------



## MadAdey (May 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Looking at Brocket Hall as a possible venue for next years event, it looks like the cost is going to increase to around Â£199.00 per person to get the same deal as Woodhall Spa were offering us, if you want to stay for an evening meal there.
Another alternative is a return to Forest Pines. They are always offering deals and it would work out a bit cheaper. 
I thought Forest Pines was in great condition when we played there last time. But I do fancy Brocket Hall!!
		
Click to expand...

Well smiffy let me be the first to put my name down for this then. I had a great weekend and look forward to the next one. Just ell me where, when and how much....:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Well smiffy let me be the first to put my name down for this then. I had a great weekend and look forward to the next one. Just ell me where, when and how much....:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

If somebody wants to book that Brocket Hall deal up for later in the year (without the grub) then I'd be up for that as long as I can get the time off work.


----------



## Steve79 (May 1, 2012)

Bit late but still. Great weekend, thanks to Smithy for the organising and for PNW for majestically captaining the whippersnappers to glory.
Thanks to Greg, Crow and Achilles on Saturday, we (me& Achilles) were holding on for the front 9 but letting you win three holes on the trot was too hard a mountain to climb.
Thanks to Hobbit and Euan for Sunday, a 3 ball as the last group was always going to get held up but standing about on every tee in the pishing rain is no fun. We agreed a half but we both know the truthâ€¦.ta mate.
Why I went up to my room to phone HID on Saturday eveningI will never know, I put MOTD on and sat down and the next thing I knew it was 4am fully clothed on top of my bed, sounds like I missed a good drink and banter.
Will try to get back up to play the Hotchkin later this year as it looked a lovely track even in those conditions.   
It was nice meeting everyone, see you next time.


----------



## Hooper (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for a great weekend. It will live long in the memory. Special thanks to Smiffy for organising the meet and to Leftie, Greg, Sweaty and Graham for the great company. See you at the next meet.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 1, 2012)

Just realised I kept the same ball for both rounds! A true miracle!


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just realised I kept the same ball for both rounds! A true miracle!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, just a good teacher  
Well done keeping it on the short stuff :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just realised I kept the same ball for both rounds! A true miracle!
		
Click to expand...

You didn't hit it far enough to lose it Geezer


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You didn't hit it far enough to lose it Geezer
		
Click to expand...

Good point!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2012)

Looking at the photos I must say that some of the whippersnappers appear a bit wrinkley.
I looked for Murph in the Old Pharts photo and couldnt see him, then spotted him with the young uns and Just one too.

As a matter of interest, what is the age cut off between the 2 categories

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Good point! 

Click to expand...

Only joking mate. You were a pleasure to watch. Norman was very impressed with your play.
Me? I was busy topping my way around Lincolnshire. I'm just glad I played reasonably well on Saturday.
Wasn't a total washout for me.


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2012)

As a matter of interest, what is the age cut off between the 2 categories
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was 54/55


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Only joking mate. You were a pleasure to watch. Norman was very impressed with your play.
Me? I was busy topping my way around Lincolnshire. I'm just glad I played reasonably well on Saturday.
Wasn't a total washout for me.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Nice to hear that, he wasn't too shabby himself. Probably one of the most consistent golfers I've ever played with. Even with my shots, he made me work very hard for our halved match as he hit about 2 bad shots the whole round! Hardly a mistake to be made. And just when I thought he'd opened the door with his duffed second shot coming down the 18th, he stiffs his 3rd out of the 2nd cut to 7ft! 

As you mentioned in an earlier post, the Matchplay format created a bit of a buzz and I really love playing matchplay. I enjoyed the singles immensely, but the saturday team format was awesome as you can plot your way round with different tactics using shots wisely (just not wisely enough in our case! ) Look forward to next year if I can afford to go! 

It's a shame the weather wasn't better and we couldn't get a full round paired together, for the 5 holes you were out there, you were good company! Hopefully another time.


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2012)

Steve79 said:



Bit late but still. Great weekend, thanks to Smithy for the organising and for PNW for majestically captaining the whippersnappers to glory.
Thanks to Greg, Crow and Achilles on Saturday, we (me& Achilles) were holding on for the front 9 but letting you win three holes on the trot was too hard a mountain to climb.
Thanks to Hobbit and Euan for Sunday, a 3 ball as the last group was always going to get held up but standing about on every tee in the pishing rain is no fun. We agreed a half but we both know the truthâ€¦.ta mate.
Why I went up to my room to phone HID on Saturday eveningI will never know, I put MOTD on and sat down and the next thing I knew it was 4am fully clothed on top of my bed, sounds like I missed a good drink and banter.
Will try to get back up to play the Hotchkin later this year as it looked a lovely track even in those conditions.   
It was nice meeting everyone, see you next time.

Click to expand...

Steve, if you're going up there in the summer let me know. Be nice to catch up, and play the course without flippers.

As to the score/half. You might have done to me on the back 9 what I did to you on the front 9 = honourable half was the only way to score it.


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			As a matter of interest, what is the age cut off between the 2 categories
		
Click to expand...

Us whippersnappers are all under 30 



You're right about Murph.... he looks like he's in his 60's :whoo:


----------



## richart (May 1, 2012)

I have cemented my place in the Old Farts team even more today.:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

richart said:



			I have cemented my place in the Old Farts team even more today.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You didn't fart and follow through did you Rich? Ive done that before


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Us whippersnappers are all under 30 



You're right about Murph.... he looks like he's in his 60's :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Jeez James, you must have had a hard life 

Did you check everyones birth certificates?

Fragger


----------



## richart (May 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You didn't fart and follow through did you Rich? Ive done that before


Click to expand...

No thankfully, I am talking age.


----------



## USER1999 (May 1, 2012)

The cut off was 46, and although I am 46, I was not the oldest Whippersnapper. There was another, who met the age barrier, who was older than me, just.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just realised I kept the same ball for both rounds! A true miracle!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you're not doing a Trigger? "I've had the same ball for two rounds. It's had three different numbers, and three different makes, but it's the same ball"  :whoo:


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Nah, just a good teacher  
Well done keeping it on the short stuff :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He never said he kept it on the short stuff - I also managed to keep the same ball - they have some long ball retrievers on the Bracken


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2012)

As for next year, happy with anywhere as it's such a great weekend. Brocket Hall would be an excellent venue and I don't mind paying a bit extra.


----------



## Steve79 (May 1, 2012)

PieMan said:



			As for next year, happy with anywhere as it's such a great weekend. Brocket Hall would be an excellent venue and I don't mind paying a bit extra.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree.


----------



## MadAdey (May 1, 2012)

PieMan said:



			As for next year, happy with anywhere as it's such a great weekend. Brocket Hall would be an excellent venue and I don't mind paying a bit extra.
		
Click to expand...

 Never played there before but looks good on the internet site. What is the possibility of going somewhere and getting a deal to stay Friday and Saturday with 2 rounds on the Saturday and one on the Sunday. Not sure how much that would push the price up though. Be a bit more Ryder cup style so we could play better ball sat morning, greensomes sat afternoon and singles on the sunday.Have you ever tried having a home international match on the forum before? Play somewhere ooop north so we can have England against Wales, Scotland and Ireland?


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2012)

There tends to be a big difference in cost at Brocket Hall depending on whether spring/sutumn or summer, my dad runs a couple of golf days there each year and tends to just nick into the autumn/spring dates due to the change in cost (and somehow hasnt had rain in over 20 runnings!)

If you are looking at it seriously as a venue would be happy to see if theres anything he could do to improve the value.

For anyone who's not played there, they are 2 cracking golf courses, different in style but both very very good tests of golf and usually in impeccable condition. Personally would prefer this to be held elsewhere as get to play there a fair bit but it would be a decent venue for it (albeit you may want to go offsite in the evening)


----------



## vig (May 1, 2012)

PieMan said:



			As for next year, happy with anywhere as it's such a great weekend. Brocket Hall would be an excellent venue and I don't mind paying a bit extra.
		
Click to expand...

What he said


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Looking at Brocket Hall as a possible venue for next years event, it looks like the cost is going to increase to around Â£199.00 per person to get the same deal as Woodhall Spa were offering us, if you want to stay for an evening meal there.
Another alternative is a return to Forest Pines. They are always offering deals and it would work out a bit cheaper. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Ullesthorpe Court, near Uttoxeter. is worth looking at. Just had an away weekend for 28 of us - 2 nights DB&B, 3 rounds for Â£195, including prizes, Â£10 bar credit and 10% off all drinks. Although the course was closed on the Sunday due to torrential downpour, I thought the course was a nice layout and well presented and the hotel was up to scratch as well.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			What is the possibility of going somewhere and getting a deal to stay Friday and Saturday with 2 rounds on the Saturday and one on the Sunday. Not sure how much that would push the price up though. Be a bit more Ryder cup style so we could play better ball sat morning, greensomes sat afternoon and singles on the sunday.Have you ever tried having a home international match on the forum before? Play somewhere ooop north so we can have England against Wales, Scotland and Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

There is the annual "Scotland v England" match that takes place at Goswick later in the year.
I really liked the idea of the "Old Farts v Whippersnappers" format, it put a different slant on things and created quite a bit of banter. 
Looking at the cost of Brocket Hall, I think it's safe to say that this is going to cost Â£199.00, a bit dearer than Woodhall Spa this year. But bear in mind that the price of Brocket Hall would remain the same even if we played there in June/July/August (in the hope of getting better weather). Playing Woodhall Spa at a similar time of year would push the price up to Â£189.00 and that would mean we would have to play the Bracken course again, which is nowhere near the quality of either the Hotchkin, or either of the courses at Brocket Hall.
Forest Pines is an alternative, and this would be cheaper. Looking on their website, you could get two nights accommodation and 3 rounds of golf for a similar price. But I have visited Forest Pines twice now, and personally fancy something different.
Me? I'd rather play Brocket Hall. Reading the reviews and studying the website lead me to believe it would be a great week-end. And if, as I suggest, we were to go in the Summer months, it would give us plenty of time to save up for it.
Just throwing it out there for suggestions. 
It would be really great if we could get a similar number next year.
And if it was nice and sunny, I wouldn't walk off the course.....promise


----------



## richart (May 1, 2012)

Brocket Hall would suit me. Courses look good and a much shorter drive.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

199 is bang on for me, cost me 45 in petrol to do woodhall whereas Brocket would be about a fiver 

would love the 2 night 3 round option elsewhere though


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2012)

Would be interested to see whether the Brocket Hall price included dinner as the pub really close by (the name of which RickG mentioned in an earlier post) would be a cracking option for the evening. Am sure they would accomodate us for food if we gave them advance notice. Great choice of beer in there too and would be a lot cheaper than getting steamed on-site!

Spring, Summer or Autumn - I don't care as the weekend is brilliant. Smiffy - you had the OF / WS format spot-on mate. The only downside will be losing Poker and Murph to the dark side next year..........


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2012)

The only downside will be losing Poker and Murph to the dark side next year..........

Click to expand...

Depends on the age of the teams.
If I play, that would put the age division higher


----------



## gjbike (May 1, 2012)

Just had a look Brocket Hall web site looks very good,would like to make a full weekend of it play Friday afternoon Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Depends on the age of the teams.
If I play, that would put the age division higher
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that might even push Leftie down into the Whippersnapperrs team........


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Blimey, that might even push Leftie down into the Whippersnapperrs team........

Click to expand...

Get back on ebay and golf bidder where you belong
:ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2012)

Im in,Brocket hall sounds good,but i will go with the flow.
Can i please request a stay in the whippersnappers,i dont feel
old enough yet to be an old fart.


----------



## RichardC (May 1, 2012)

Im in for wherever is decided. Gutted I had to pull out, even with the weather you had.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

Trust me Richard, you were lucky... it was a slog


----------



## RichardC (May 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Trust me Richard, you were lucky... it was a slog 

Click to expand...

Trust me it was better than the weekend I had


----------



## Leftie (May 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Blimey, that might even push Leftie down into the Whippersnapperrs team........

Click to expand...

Hmmm.

If I didn't attend then the average age cut off might drop to about 30 .....


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Trust me it was better than the weekend I had 

Click to expand...

 sending my best, mate


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 2, 2012)

Leftie said:



			I think that the most unusual and creative shot of the weekend was on the 10th on Sunday.

Vera (name changed to save embarrassment) played her/his tee shot which somehow landed about 6ft behind her/him and proceeded to spin forwards back towards the tee leaving a 2ft shot to get past her/his starting point.  Now I've seen big Phil play a shot back over his head but that was on a severe up slope.  To play a similar shot off a level lie using a hybrid (iirc) takes _real_&#8203; skill. 

As she/he hadn't got past the green markers, let alone the reds, we felt sorry for her/him and didn't apply the usual penalty as a) we didn't know if she/he had the necessary equipment and b) if she/he had the equipment, as it was so wet and cold, would it have been possible to find it  let alone get it out?
		
Click to expand...

just glad you are not talking about me... phew, embarrassing! I am sure this Vera whoever he/she is, is pleased you have not told everyone about saturday when he/she slipped onto his/her arse on a severe slope and had a terrifying scramble to avoid sliding down into the stream.


----------



## JustOne (May 2, 2012)

richart said:



			I also thought it was very mean of someone to shout out 'come on papa smurf' just as you were about to tee off.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting 'Mama smurf' would better suit?


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Would be interested to see whether the Brocket Hall price included dinner
		
Click to expand...

The Â£199.00 price includes dinner on the Saturday night Paul. It would give us exactly what we had at Woodhall Spa. I appreciate what people are saying about the price of drinks at the hotel but there is nothing stopping everybody upping sticks and heading over to the pub you mention aferwards is there 

And I know that I have mentioned it a couple of times already, but bear in mind this event could be held during the (hopefully) warmer months of June/July/August.
 Brocket Hall also offer a winter rate of Â£129.00 per person but bear in  mind this doesn't include the evening meal and is also only available  from Nov-March which would leave us totally reliant on the weather again.
On the run up to this years event, most of my spare time was spent watching various weather forecasts and dreading the worst. After the months and months of planning, I was absolutely gutted with the way the week-end worked out weather wise. Personally I'd rather pay the extra Â£70.00 and play the course at it's best anyway and have a decent dinner into the bargain.
 I'm not saying you don't get rain during the summer months, but I would much rather play in a short sleeved shirt with the sun on my back than run the risk of having to wear full waterproofs and bobble hats!
It would be great to stay for 2 nights and play 3 rounds, but I think the increase in price will put a large number of people (including myself!) off going. I will make some enquiries.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

*PS.
 Just checked on the St Mellion website.
During August this year you can get two nights accommodation including all meals and 3 rounds of golf (2 on the Nicklaus and 1 on the Kernow) for Â£179.00 per person!!
I bet they'd do the same deal for next year if you pushed them
I know it's a bloody long way to go, but that is dirt cheap.
And extra rounds would cost peanuts if you were a "resident".
The Nicklaus Course at St Mellion is a "must play" in my book. One of the best courses I have ever played, and as tough as old boots. But superbly manicured and greens like lightning!*


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just had a look Brocket Hall web site looks very good,would like to make a full weekend of it play Friday afternoon Saturday and Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

If you went to St Mellion you could drive down Friday morning, play The Kernow course on the Friday afternoon as a "warm up", another round around there on the Sat Morning, take on the Nicklaus on Sat afternoon and another round around the NIcklaus on Sunday morning for just on Â£200.00!!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2012)

nice work Rob - Brocket or St Mellion look good to me. Hopefully I will never play in as miserable conditions again so the summer months are prefereable - we may have to be careful in August though as many clubs hollowtine at the start


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			nice work Rob - Brocket or St Mellion look good to me. Hopefully I will never play in as miserable conditions again so the summer months are prefereable - we may have to be careful in August though as many clubs hollowtine at the start
		
Click to expand...

I have played St Mellion in late September Paul and that's when they start hollowtining there. I would, of course, clarify this before booking anywhere up. July is available at St Mellion too, but it is about Â£30.00 dearer. I am trying to keep the price as low as I can to make it as attractive as I can mate.
Have you played the Nicklaus course???


----------



## MadAdey (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If you went to St Mellion you could drive down Friday morning, play The Kernow course on the Friday afternoon as a "warm up", another round around there on the Sat Morning, take on the Nicklaus on Sat afternoon and another round around the NIcklaus on Sunday morning for just on Â£200.00!!


Click to expand...

Now you are talking smiffy. That sounds like a fantastic deal. 4 rounds 2 nights accommodation and meals for Â£200, I am definitely up for that one. Nice one mate...:thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I have played St Mellion in late September Paul and that's when they start hollowtining there. I would, of course, clarify this before booking anywhere up. July is available at St Mellion too, but it is about Â£30.00 dearer. I am trying to keep the price as low as I can to make it as attractive as I can mate.
Have you played the Nicklaus course???
		
Click to expand...

I am a St Mellion virgin! A bit of trepidation as it is very tight - may suit my controlled game but others could struggle!! From what I have seen I am not sure if I will like it or not but happy to go for it


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Now you are talking smiffy. That sounds like a fantastic deal. 4 rounds 2 nights accommodation and meals for Â£200, I am definitely up for that one. Nice one mate...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The only problem with St Mellion that I can see Adey is the travelling. It's a long way to go, but trust me, it's worth it. It will take me the best part of 5 hours to get down there from here, whereas Brocket Hall would only take me an hour or two at most.
But I would go again, I've played there loads of times and it's worth the trip.
I have emailed them to confirm the pricing. Will wait to hear back from them but I am just trying to get peoples thoughts at the moment. I know Vig has expressed an interest in bringing a few lads down from "oop North" before but when I posted last year about St Mellion it received very little interest.
But as you say, for the price, it's a steal.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I am a St Mellion virgin! A bit of trepidation as it is very tight - may suit my controlled game but others could struggle!! From what I have seen I am not sure if I will like it or not but happy to go for it
		
Click to expand...

It's not that tight Paul. A few of the holes early doors are tree lined, but it's mainly the banking and water hazards that make it tough...and the length. Having said that, I scored 32 points around there last year in a really strong wind, so it's playable even for a knob like me!
The bunkers are superb, (if there is such a thing as a superb bunker), and trust me, the greens are on a par with Bearwood Lakes. Fairways nice and lush etc.
Here are some photo's I took of the place last year. Bear in mind this was in September and it was peeing down with rain!
But at least they will give you some idea of what to expect....


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			The only problem with St Mellion that I can see Adey is the travelling. It's a long way to go, but trust me, it's worth it.
		
Click to expand...

440 miles, and 7:50mins according to AA Autoroute. I'm tempted to still say yes because of the venue but equally having done that run once before...


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			440 miles, and 7:50mins according to AA Autoroute. I'm tempted to still say yes because of the venue but equally having done that run once before...
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem Brian. It's over 250 miles for me. But then Woodhall Spa was 204!
You do, of course, have an airport at Exeter. Working out the cost of fuel to cover an 880 mile round trip, it might well work out cheaper flying down. Especially if you timed it so that you could be picked up from the airport by somebody driving down who happened to be going past on their way.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 2, 2012)

yeah that is a bit far for us northerners if you are looking to do another big meet


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

G_Mulligan said:



			yeah that is a bit far for us northerners if you are looking to do another big meet
		
Click to expand...



Shame, because it is a lovely venue


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

Only 2 and a bit hours for me Rob. I'm in! :whoo:

It's on my "to play" list, so would be great. And the hotel/facilities look aces. 

I guess I can settle for Brocket Hall if I have to


----------



## richart (May 2, 2012)

Would prefer Brocket Hall, but only because it is a much shorter drive. St Mellion looks great, but I think it might be a bit narrow for me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Only 2 and a bit hours for me Rob. I'm in! :whoo:

It's on my "to play" list, so would be great. And the hotel/facilities look aces. 

I guess I can settle for Brocket Hall if I have to  

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Would prefer Brocket Hall, but only because it is a much shorter drive. St Mellion looks great, but I think it might be a bit narrow for me.

Click to expand...

I have emailed both courses to get an idea on firm costs. Once I have received replies from both, I will post a poll up (if I can work out how to) to get a general feel and an idea on numbers. It would be great if we could get similar numbers to this year, it would be even better if everybody that came this year comes next.
But obviously travelling distances have got to be taken into account. I just thought it would be worth throwing St Mellion into the mix because the deal they are offering is really first class.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

Nice work Rob.

Also, if at all possible, please, please, PLEASE make it late Summer as  my Wedding in June will scupper any plans for weekends away in June and  probably the beginning of July.


----------



## richart (May 2, 2012)

We are talking next year Rob ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Only 2 and a bit hours for me Rob. I'm in! :whoo:

It's on my "to play" list, so would be great. And the hotel/facilities look aces. 

I guess I can settle for Brocket Hall if I have to  

Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			Nice work Rob.

Also, if at all possible, please, please, PLEASE make it late Summer as  my Wedding in June will scupper any plans for weekends away in June and  probably the beginning of July.
		
Click to expand...

I will bear that in mind and try to aim for late July or the beginning of August.
The deal that St Mellion are offering is for August. There is a deal for July, but I think this is about Â£30.00 more expensive.
Loads of time to sort......but I know that these sorts of things book up really early so you have to get in quick to get your first date choice.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

richart said:



			We are talking next year Rob ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, next year. I haven't got any more time off this year with my holiday already booked. As I said above, you have to get in quick with deals like this otherwise you lose your first choice dates.
If we did go to St Mellion, I could take Sam down with me. If Ray and Alan go again they could take their respective partners (who both play golf) and the girls could go out and play the Kernow course while we tackle the Nicklaus. That would earn me a fair few brownie points


----------



## G1BB0 (May 2, 2012)

St Mellion sounds awesome, its only a few hrs sat in the motor, a few quid on juice but 3 days of memories...well worth it imho

as I heard on the radio this morning, your time will always run out before your money


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2012)

Is there any chance of filling the teams with forummers before inviting guests to make up the numbers? I know they are nice people, but I like playing with guys from the forum. Putting names to faces, etc. Having a meet is kind of self defeating if the guys you are meeting aren't on here?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 2, 2012)

how many non forumers were at Woodhall?


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Is there any chance of filling the teams with forummers before inviting guests to make up the numbers? I know they are nice people, but I like playing with guys from the forum. Putting names to faces, etc. Having a meet is kind of self defeating if the guys you are meeting aren't on here?
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			how many non forumers were at Woodhall?
		
Click to expand...

To answer G1BBO first, from recollection there were 5 or 6 players, maybe 7, who weren't members of the forum. Norman and his son Ewan, Ray Taylor (who came to Woodhall last year and also went to Castle Stuart), Greg Lindley and Alan Bannister together with Mike Hudson (Vig's mate who came to Woburn) and Calvin (TXL's son). Jeremy Cave is a friend of Richarts and helped out at the very last minute.

In response to Murph...it would be great to have all forumers at these events. But the "outsiders" were drafted in to replace people who initially said they were going to come but then bombed out. I know from experience that whenever I post up about a meet like this, initial interest is very high and then when it gets nearer the time people drop out. You only have to look at the current Woburn thread to get an idea. At the moment we have 56 people (or more) saying they want to play with others asking to go on the reserve list. I can guarantee that once I start requesting monies to be paid people will drop out. And the numbers will dwindle to 40 or so if we are lucky. If I have made a commitment to a club for one of these events, I have to try to keep to that commitment. In the case of Woodhall Spa, 3 or 4 people dropped out even though they had paid their full amount. When that happens, I am in a bit of a spot as not only do I have to find replacements, but I also have the guys that have dropped out requesting their deposits back.
Calvin came in towards the end and only a week before the event I was still trying to find two guys to replace RichardC and Charlie who had to drop out for personal reasons. Richard said that he was prepared to lose his money by the way but the two replacements (Mike Hudson and Hooper) repaid them.
No "outsiders" were invited to this years Woburn meet (apart from guys that Vig brought with him but this was already agreed as they wanted to make it part of a road trip) because we were over subscribed with people that wanted to come.
People like Norman, Alan and Greg bailed me out at Forest Pines a couple of years ago by making the numbers up. They didn't get the trip any cheaper, but without their help that meet most probably wouldn't have taken place!
If I get the required amount to make next years meet a success without involving non forum members great. But I'd rather have 5 or 6 mates that confirm they are coming and don't let me down than 10 or 11 forum member who express an interest and say they are up for it than let me down at the last minute or when they are asked to come up with some cash.
We can always write in the proviso that yourself (and anyone else that feels the same way) only get to play with forum members???
Sorry mate.


----------



## TXL (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Calvin (TXL's son).
		
Click to expand...

I notice he has now signed up as "Mr I" - made 1 post in response to RickG putting up the picture of him sleeping on the way home


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

TXL said:



			I notice he has now signed up as "Mr I" - made 1 post in response to RickG putting up the picture of him sleeping on the way home 

Click to expand...

And Ewan, Ray Taylor and Alan Bannister all registered some time ago but only Ewan has posted.
So they are officially "forum members".


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

TXL said:



			I notice he has now signed up as "Mr I" - made 1 post in response to RickG putting up the picture of him sleeping on the way home 

Click to expand...

Glad to see he's on here! Didn't get much of a chance to speak to him, but seems like a good lad. Hope to play him round Camberley one day so I can see how it's supposed to be played (not sure his Dad would be able to )


----------



## richart (May 2, 2012)

I don't mind who I play with Smiffy. If we started picking and choosing who we play with, I might not get a game.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

richart said:



			I don't mind who I play with Smiffy. If we started picking and choosing who we play with, I might not get a game.

Click to expand...

There is that.


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2012)

It wasn't intended as a dig smiffy. obviously not being involved in organising these things it's easy to make judgements without knowing the facts. Well done for organising, and for filling the slots to get two teams.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 2, 2012)

I had the pleasure of playing with Ray and Greg on the Sunday, top blokes and good company so pass my thanks on to them Smiffy :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It wasn't intended as a dig smiffy. obviously not being involved in organising these things it's easy to make judgements without knowing the facts. Well done for organising, and for filling the slots to get two teams.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Murph. I didn't take it as a dig, honestly. And I appreciate what you are saying. As much as I love organising, there are pitfalls all along the way. I've just had a phone call from St Mellion. They have advised me that with the possibility of them holding the English Open there next August (and it hasn't been confirmed yet) it could prove difficult to get that month, or that deal anyway.
June or July "might" not be a problem, but you can see the issues I face!
Still, St Mellion hasn't been decided yet!


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I had the pleasure of playing with Ray and Greg on the Sunday, top blokes and good company so pass my thanks on to them Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will do G1BBO. Although both of them commented on some ****** that was in their group on the second day, so hopefully they didn't mean you mate.


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will do G1BBO. Although both of them commented on some ****** that was in their group on the second day, so hopefully they didn't mean you mate.


Click to expand...

That narrows it down then.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			That narrows it down then.

Click to expand...

It* was* a joke Murph


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			It* was* a joke Murph


Click to expand...

I know. I don't always need telling.


----------



## PieMan (May 2, 2012)

late July and early / mid-August next year will be difficult as that is school summer hols and as such is family time for me. Mid June early July would be good, especially as I will be turning the big 4-0 on 15th June so will have a good excuse to travel a bit further for a longer golfing trip!


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Also, if at all possible, please, please, PLEASE make it late Summer as  my Wedding in June will scupper any plans for weekends away in June and  probably the beginning of July.
		
Click to expand...

Possible problem number 1



PieMan said:



			late July and early / mid-August next year will be difficult as that is school summer hols and as such is family time for me. Mid June early July would be good
		
Click to expand...

Possible problem number 2



Smiffy said:



			As much as I love  organising, there are pitfalls all along the way. I've just had a phone  call from St Mellion. They have advised me that with the possibility of  them holding the English Open there next August (and it hasn't been  confirmed yet) it could prove difficult to get that month, or that deal  anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I rest my case.

So it looks like it's the Belfry for January then
:whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

You're never going to be able to please everyone - I really hope I can make it, but won't be complaining about dates if I can''t.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 

You're never going to be able to please everyone - I really hope I can make it, but won't be complaining about dates if I can''t.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that everybody who came this year can make it. I think we had a cracking mix of characters. One of the best week-end trips I've been on. Just a shame about the poxy weather.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm hoping that everybody who came this year can make it. I think we had a cracking mix of characters. One of the best week-end trips I've been on. Just a shame about the poxy weather.
		
Click to expand...

And as it's not my birthday in the summer AND it won't be in Woodhall, I'd be able to join in with the farting/snooker/talking about me behind my back!


----------



## PieMan (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 

You're never going to be able to please everyone - I really hope I can make it, but won't be complaining about dates if I can''t.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, same here. If I can make it - brilliant; if not then no problem. As long as the Whippersnappers keep on winning then that is the main thing :whoo:I do have a solution to both mine and Aztec's problems though - Aztec moves his wedding to the Manor House at Castle Combe - cracking course down there. Then we all invite ourselves down, play the 4BBB in the morning so he's finished in time for the nuptuals. Then we play the singles on the Sunday whilst his new bride fumes at becoming a golf widow at such an early age and so quickly into married life....................... :whoo: :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Yes, same here. If I can make it - brilliant; if not then no problem. As long as the Whippersnappers keep on winning then that is the main thing :whoo:I do have a solution to both mine and Aztec's problems though - Aztec moves his wedding to the Manor House at Castle Combe - cracking course down there. Then we all invite ourselves down, play the 4BBB in the morning so he's finished in time for the nuptuals. Then we play the singles on the Sunday whilst his new bride fumes at becoming a golf widow at such an early age and so quickly into married life....................... :whoo: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have always wanted to play there. Looks lovely! I'll speak to HID, I'm sure she'll be on-board with the idea! :thup:


----------



## PieMan (May 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			.....I'd be able to join in with the farting/snooker/talking about me behind my back! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry - we didn't say anything behind your back that we hadn't already said to your face......... From what I can remember, at about 1.30am I think I said it was pretty poor that, as we were still up, you couldn't be bothered to come and join us for a nightcap!!


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Don't worry - we didn't say anything behind your back that we hadn't already said to your face......... From what I can remember, at about 1.30am I think I said it was pretty poor that, as we were still up, you couldn't be bothered to come and join us for a nightcap!!  

Click to expand...

Unless Aztecs did come to find us, but was in disguise, dressed as an old woman?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

As I explained to Paul in the morning, I was still up but HID had already gone to bed, so it would have meant staggering round to the hotel in the rain (around a 15 minute walk when sober, so probably twice that ) which I couldn't be arsed with at that time of the day. 

Though, to be honest, I'd have been saying the same thing! Poor form indeed!


----------



## Region3 (May 2, 2012)

I might have mentioned 1 or 2 times how much I like the Nicklaus course at St. Mellion.  

I'd be up for either venue (or indeed ANY venue) but I'd vote for St. Mellion in a flash. Yes it's a long drive for most, but staying over 2 nights makes it more appealing as well.

PNW, it's not so much that it's tight, but it's quite penal if you 'go for it' and get it wrong. If you wanted to plot your way playing safe (not likely I know) then it's not too bad.
If we go in the Summer you can take the waterproofs out to make room for more balls.


----------



## vig (May 3, 2012)

Booby old boy,

Book which you think offers the best deal against the quality of the courses.

Would prefer you avoid school holidays, Mid July/Aug as I give up those weeks to my staff. but if that's what the consensus wants, go with it.

If "the Northern boys" are being put off by distance, there IS a solution, "ROAD TRIP", hire a mini bus, share costs, make a extended break of it, play on the way down to break up the journey AND on the way back up.
If there is interest in this and I get commitments, i'll sort other courses and digs.  
It worked with the Scotland trip.  Also 8hrs solid in a vehicle would leave me in chronic pain for days.

BTW Mike is also registered on the forum "fairway freddie". and he did stand in a short notice (1week) when others dropped out. 

xxx
Grumpy B'stard


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

vig said:



			Would prefer you avoid school holidays, Mid July/Aug as I give up those weeks to my staff. but if that's what the consensus wants, go with it.
		
Click to expand...

Based on what yourself, Aztecs and Pieman are saying, would either of the following week-ends work Dave?
29th/30th June or 6th/7th July.
Earlier in June would scupper Aztecs wedding plans I think


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

Earlier in June would scupper Aztecs wedding plans I think
		
Click to expand...

Getting married doesn't take all day, does it?


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Based on what yourself, Aztecs and Pieman are saying, would either of the following week-ends work Dave?
29th/30th June or 6th/7th July.
Earlier in June would scupper Aztecs wedding plans I think
		
Click to expand...

They work for me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

PieMan said:



			They work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, ditto. Should be fine, I could negotiate the trip as my "wedding gift" 

EDIT: And whilst I appreciate you trying to sort dates out to suit myself and PieMan, I don't want to be the reason other people can't make it! As Vig says, book the best you see fit and let it roll. 


"Build it and they will come"


----------



## gjbike (May 3, 2012)

Just had a look at next year roster 29/30 June is ok me for me will be working the following weekend 6/7 July


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just had a look at next year roster 29/30 June is ok me for me will be working the following weekend 6/7 July
		
Click to expand...

July 6/7 it is then :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Well it looks like the date is beginning to sort itself out...Sat 29th & Sun 30th June.
Just need to decide where now!

*BROCKET HALL
ST MELLION
FOREST PINES
WOODHALL SPA*


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Well it looks like the date is beginning to sort itself out...Sat 29th & Sun 30th June.
Just need to decide where now!

*BROCKET HALL
ST MELLION
FOREST PINES
WOODHALL SPA
LYDD*

Click to expand...

Decisions decisions


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

The obvious choice would be to go to Forest Pines or back to Woodhall with it being centrally located for most people to get to. St Mellion would be lovely, but it is a treck to get down there, around 5/6 hours for me I think and worse for anyone further north. I think if we used Woodhall again I would prefer to have 2 rounds on the Hotchkin. I look forward to seeing what you get lined up, no doubt I will attend wherever it is seeing as I had a great time last weekend. Anyone from 'oooop north' that would be put off having it down south is more than welcome to share a car with me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think if we used Woodhall again I would prefer to have 2 rounds on the Hotchkin.
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa, with 2 rounds on the Hotchkin, would work out a lot more expensive than Brocket Hall Adey. That, allied to the fact that I haven't played Brocket Hall yet would see me heading for Hertfordshire mate.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Decisions decisions
		
Click to expand...

And you won't be going on any of them so you haven't got to worry Bob.


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

I would prefer Brocket Hall, but don't mind if it's St Mellion or back to Woodhall Spa. Like others, I am not particularly taken with the Bracken, but in terms of '2nd courses', it isn't that bad, and certainly whets the appetite for the Hotchkin the following day. If you're looking for an alternative venue, the Oxfordshire looks decent and comes in at a good price http://www.theoxfordshire.com/golf/golf-breaks but has only the 1 course. At the end of the day, I am happy with whatever is decided. Will assume that the Captains are remaining the same!!


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

Or there is Foxhills, although again might be a bit of a trek for our friends in the North. Had a cracking weekend there a few years back and, whilst I can't remember a snooker table, I can remember that the bar was still open till about 4am whilst we were playing cards!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			The obvious choice would be to go to Forest Pines or back to Woodhall with it being centrally located for most people to get to. St Mellion would be lovely, but it is a treck to get down there, around 5/6 hours for me I think and worse for anyone further north. *I think if we used Woodhall again I would prefer to have 2 rounds on the Hotchkin. *I look forward to seeing what you get lined up, no doubt I will attend wherever it is seeing as I had a great time last weekend. Anyone from 'oooop north' that would be put off having it down south is more than welcome to share a car with me.
		
Click to expand...

Not an option as far as I'm aware - Part of the reason they built the Bracken was to deal with all the tourists so that the members get their chance to play as well which is why they alternate members courses on each day of the weekend.


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Woodhall Spa, with 2 rounds on the Hotchkin, would work out a lot more expensive than Brocket Hall Adey. That, allied to the fact that I haven't played Brocket Hall yet would see me heading for Hertfordshire mate.
		
Click to expand...

 I am good witrh whatever. I said earlier on the post about the St MEllion deal was good. Brocket hall looks pretty good also. Only thing with St Mellion I could see is the distance for people. But hey whatever Rob, put me down for it, I will travel to the end of the earth for a good game of golf.


----------



## gjbike (May 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			July 6/7 it is then :whoo:

Click to expand...

Surprising how quick you can go of people!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

PieMan said:



			If you're looking for an alternative venue, the Oxfordshire looks decent and comes in at a good price http://www.theoxfordshire.com/golf/golf-breaks but has only the 1 course. At the end of the day, I am happy with whatever is decided. Will assume that the Captains are remaining the same!!
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, the Oxfordshire deal looks good value @ Â£169.00 during the Summer months. I don't mind playing the same course twice, and it beats the trek down to Cornwall. There is a 2 night, 3 round option for anybody who fancied going up there on the Friday. Bit dearer, but then it would be.
I wonder who might be up for that???


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 3, 2012)

brocket would get my vote although like the look of Oxfordshire too and quite like playing same course twice


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

Oxfordshire is good for me. Less than an hour's drive from my house.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2012)

Brocket Hall would get my vote. Prefer to play two different courses rather than the same one twice. Unless it is the Hotchkin which doesn't seem an option.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

The Oxfordshire reads well....
http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=111


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2012)

Cant believe youre considering the Oxfordshire compared to some of the other venues you've mentioned, one of the most over rated courses around for me and not the most enjoyable especially if get any weather as it is so open to the elements.

Recently youve been able to get on there for Â£20 and Â£25 a man and theyve also been doing a sunday night deal for b&b + dinner + golf for Â£69, so if you fancy it id go that route personally


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Could somebody start a new thread with a poll facility, I don't know how to do one!
I need to find out which is favoured between....

BROCKET HALL
ST MELLION
THE OXFORDSHIRE
FOREST PINES
WOODHALL SPA

I will then go with the majority
Ta
Rob


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

fundy said:



			Cant believe youre considering the Oxfordshire compared to some of the other venues you've mentioned, one of the most over rated courses around for me and not the most enjoyable especially if get any weather as it is so open to the elements.

Recently youve been able to get on there for Â£20 and Â£25 a man and theyve also been doing a sunday night deal for b&b + dinner + golf for Â£69, so if you fancy it id go that route personally
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, Brocket Hall would be my 1st choice  

To be fair, I don't care where we play.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2012)

fundy said:



			Cant believe youre considering the Oxfordshire compared to some of the other venues you've mentioned, one of the most over rated courses around for me and not the most enjoyable especially if get any weather as it is so open to the elements.
		
Click to expand...

Have heard similar from a member at our club who came from the Oxfordshire. Think it is a marmite type of course.


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2012)

Brocket Hall would be my choice, followed by Woodhall.

I'd like to do Cornwall again but more as a full week's tour, picking off some top courses enroute and back.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Could somebody start a new thread with a poll facility, I don't know how to do one!
I need to find out which is favoured between....
BROCKET HALL
ST MELLION
THE OXFORDSHIRE
FOREST PIN
WOODHALL SP
I will then go with the majority
Ta
Rob
		
Click to expand...

The link to add a poll is in the additional features below the text window when you start a new thread.


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2012)

Ill pop a thread up for you Rob


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2012)

I think it will be tough wherever you decide to play this at smiffy. You need to get that fine balance between standard of course and location. As much as the course plays an important part, the actual meeting up with fellow forumers and being able to have a few beers is also part of it. If it is too far away, then less people are likely to put their names down for it and likewise if it is in a central location but at a crappy course . Good luck mate, i know you will do us proud whatever is decided.


----------



## vig (May 3, 2012)

Any of those dates would do me.  just need to avoid school hols.

Don't mind the trek, allows for more golf cos I wouldn't travel 7hrs for one night, would make it a mini tour.

What about Stoke park or the like?

Ireland?
Turkey?


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2012)

I'd be quite happy to go on the reserve list for this, bearing in mind my job situation hasn't changed, coupled with the fact that I wasn't at this years event due to being forced to "bomb out". Also, my rota for next year is up in the air due to oncoming redundancies. I don't want to attempt to take the place of someone who attended this years event.


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2012)

1) Brocket Hall; 2) Woodhall Spa; 3) St Mellion.


----------



## RichardC (May 3, 2012)

Would love st mellion, but can see why it would not appeal to others.

I'm happy wherever it's decided.


----------



## Leftie (May 3, 2012)

June/July *2013 *???

I'm not even planning that far ahead to June/July *this* year.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			June/July *2013 *???

I'm not even planning that far ahead to June/July *this* year. 

Click to expand...

I can understand your surprise Rog, but when you are talking about a popular venue with a large(ish) group of people and specific dates, you'll be surprised how quickly places fill up.
Leave it later in the year and you'll miss out!


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

Leftie said:



			June/July *2013 *???

I'm not even planning that far ahead to June/July *this* year. 

Click to expand...

Is that why you dont read long books?


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Is that why you dont read long books?   

Click to expand...

It is also why he doesn't buy green bananas.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It is also why he doesn't buy green bananas.
		
Click to expand...

And why DFS wont allow him to buy now, pay later


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			And why DFS wont allow him to buy now, pay later
		
Click to expand...

Come to think of it, they dont let me either


----------

